# Sticky  Re: How many of the UK BCNR33 GT-R's still exist?



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: How many of the UK BCNR33 GT-R's still exist?*

Hello everybody! I've been a big fan of all of Nissan's GT-R's for many years now but my personal favourite has always been the R33 model. I don't know why but this type of performance car seems to be the most unloved when it's compared with the older R32's and newer R34's that share a similar RB26DETT engine!










The BNR34 GT-R's are well documented in the Andy Butler/Dennis Gorodji/Alex Gorodji books and especially on this forum too, So I asked in another thread if anyone on here knew if the R33 GT-R's were also manufactured in the same Murayama and Tochigi factories that built all the R34's? Did the same Yokohama and Kohki (N1 only) plants produce RB26DETT engines for the R33's like they did for the R34 GT-R's?? Does anyone know these questions answers?

These then spawned more thoughts so I have loads of other boring questions regarding BCNR33 GT-R's and their motoring history _(like why did the UK only get a choice of four body colours when Japan had six and why did we have ours called different names like the classic Midnight Purple - LP2 was advertised as Tyrian Purple in the UK??)_ but the number one _"Nerdy"_ topic of interest for me at the moment has got to be just how many of the one hundred UK R33 GT-R's sold By Middlehurst still survive?










Fellow forum member R33JONO has already told me that two of the original Sonic Silver/Platinum Silver (KP4) press cars _(registrations "R1 GTR & R2 GTR" respectively)_ have already met their end and a lack of public DVLA records would seem to confirm this fact....:bawling:

Only _"R3 GTR"_ is still on record with them and was registered 01/08/1997. Is this car No3 out of the possible 100? _Does anybody on actually here know for sure?? Does anyone have an interest or care?_

Currently there are three UK R33's for sale. The two I've managed to get dates for are Midnight Purple/Tyrian Purple (LP2) - _"R97 SDB"_ that was registered on 08/12/1997 and Deep Marine Blue/Sapphire Blue - _"R852 TNR"_ that came to life on 10/02/1998 but I have no idea which numbers these vehicles are but surely someone on here does.

I did see a Black/Kuro Black (KH3) GT-R for sale on eBay not so long ago but failed to record the registration before the item disappeared so I could find out when this vehicle was registered in the UK.

So does anyone else on here fancy helping me start up an online list and joining in so we can try to find out what R33's colours were the most popular, when the most cars were sold/registered and how many are now left on the UK's roads?


Cheers, Sean!


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

73. Deep Marine Blue BN6 (Tranq)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mine still exists and I don't understand your comment/s about "unloved" 

Everybody knows that the R33 is was and still is the best styled Skyline ever!!

The R32 was the proto type
The R33 was perfect
The R34 was a games station on wheels! 

That should help start the old debate about which Skyline is "best"

PS Oh, and it's Midnight Purple to and not Battleship Gay !! (like wot R32's are)


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Nissan owned the number plates but when they sold the cars the plates were changed... I think they are still out there

when UK exchange rates went bad a few years back before the euro crisis lots of cars went to the EU mainland as it was cheap to buy

R33's have there fans


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

No. 69 (i think that's the right number) is still alive and well


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

Was this the Kuro black one you mentioned?

NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GT-R V-SPEC 600BHP | eBay


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Steve said:


> Mine still exists and I don't understand your comment/s about "unloved"
> 
> Everybody knows that the R33 is was and still is the best styled Skyline ever!!
> 
> ...


Hater


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Jags said:


> *Just edited the above list as No 69 isn't my car.*


Thank you Jags!



Jags said:


> *Also is Steve's car an official UK car or an import?[/i]*


*

I have no idea Jags, I did note that it had a JDM front bumper and not a UK item though. I added Steve to the list above because why would a GT-R enthusiast here on this forum want to mess up the list by lying to us all??*


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

LOL! I don't think he's lying at all, but probably just needs to clarify if his is one of the 100 "official" cars. Perhaps it could be one of the 20 pre-official Middlehurst cars


----------



## dar1 (Jul 4, 2010)

hi jags , could you tell us more about the 20 pre series ?

were these also spec 3 ?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nothing particularly special about them, Middlehurst imported 20 cars which sold pretty quickly and cemented the decision to bring in the 100 "official" cars with the specific UK market parts fitted


----------



## dar1 (Jul 4, 2010)

did middlehurst test some of their own parts on these ....clocks , lights , indicators...

i may think that i own one these ... but it's not a model 3.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I don't _think_ they did, certainly not from an outward appearance anyway, however, they did have UK spec clocks. I remember seeing one before and it looked like a normal spec 2


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, my fathers has RxxxGTR, which is definitely a spec 3 car, as it has red inserts in the seats.


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a UK R33 GTR which I acquired a few weeks ago. It's a 1997 Middlehurst 500R Spec in Red.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I have #74 I think. It's in a sorry state and needs work which I intend to do to bring it back to life.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Richie3164 said:


> I have a UK R33 GTR which I acquired a few weeks ago. It's a 1997 Middlehurst 500R Spec in Red.


Nope, red was not an option. Check the VIN plate, they're different for UK cars...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Jags said:


> Edit: Also MattJ has had two UK cars from new. The first of which is now dead and the other which he still owns and has a big project thread on here


My first R33 was an import which I traded for a new UK car in Feb '99.
I've also owned Rocket Ronnie's old car which was 1 of the 20 Middlehurst imports.


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

matt j said:


> Nope, red was not an option. Check the VIN plate, they're different for UK cars...


It was registered in the UK 14/07/1997, it was modified from new at Middleshurst by Rod Bell to 500R spec. It was purchased new at Middlehurst so I assume it's a UK Spec Car.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

matt j said:


> My first R33 was an import which I traded for a new UK car in Feb '99.
> I've also owned Rocket Ronnie's old car which was 1 of the 20 Middlehurst imports.


My bad, I knew it was something like that


----------



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

Did the UK spec 33's all get fitted with oil coolers? Or was that the 34's?


----------



## Olly-R (Aug 15, 2008)

Recently, I saw a uk r33 gtr owned by a mature owner on eBay sell for 7k ish only to then belisted 2 weeks later by the guy who bought it/trader and then up for 14k? , anyone else spot it?


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

Kango_V said:


> Did the UK spec 33's all get fitted with oil coolers? Or was that the 34's?


Yes, all the 100 UK spec cars got oil coolers and limited 155 mph


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

One here Nissan Skyline 2.6 Twin Turbo 2dr


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Richie3164 said:


> It was registered in the UK 14/07/1997, it was modified from new at Middleshurst by Rod Bell to 500R spec. It was purchased new at Middlehurst so I assume it's a UK Spec Car.


It's a UK supplied car but not an official UK spec car.
Red was not a colour option.


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

matt j said:


> It's a UK supplied car but not an official UK spec car.
> Red was not a colour option.


You appear to be correct. I now believe it is one of the 20 cars Andy Middlehurst purchased just prior to the 100 Official UK spec cars your refer to. It has all the UK modifications of these cars and was further modified from new to develop circa 500hp. One of only 3 R33's I have been informed to undergo such modification at Middlehurst. So albeit it is not one of the so called official 100, it is in my humble opinion a UK spec car and as desirable if not more so than the official 100.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I don't know who's feeding you your information but they are ill informed, I've seen more than 2 other 500R's - not including my own 
Also, having owned all 3, I really don't see how a Middlehurst personal import with a Japanese vin plate can be more desirable than an official UK car. 

Don't get me wrong though, it's a beautiful example


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Richie3164 said:


> You appear to be correct. I now believe it is one of the 20 cars Andy Middlehurst purchased just prior to the 100 Official UK spec cars your refer to. It has all the UK modifications of these cars and was further modified from new to develop circa 500hp. One of only 3 R33's I have been informed to undergo such modification at Middlehurst. So albeit it is not one of the so called official 100, it is in my humble opinion a UK spec car and as desirable if not more so than the official 100.


This one is only a coupe of digits out on yours http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/104800-marine-blue-33-gtr-8995-a.html


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

matt j said:


> I don't know who's feeding you your information but they are ill informed, I've seen more than 2 other 500R's - not including my own
> Also, having owned all 3, I really don't see how a Middlehurst personal import with a Japanese vin plate can be more desirable than an official UK car.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, it's a beautiful example


It's just through internet research Matt, I could be wrong but still believe it's a very rare car to leave Middlehurst from new with that spec. We can beg to differ over the desirability or the importance of a VIN number as opposed to the Spec of the car and its UK history from new. 

Thanks for the remark regarding my cars condition.

Richie


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> This one is only a coupe of digits out on yours http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/104800-marine-blue-33-gtr-8995-a.html


Well spotted, Yes no doubt your right given the closeness of the registration numbers my R33 appears to be one of the original 20 UK cars supplied by Middlehurst.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

There's another one, used to be owned by Simonas. Again a couple if digits out.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

It's definitely rare in that it was a 500R from new as most people had a stage 1 conversion, then a 400R conversion and then a 500R conversion as the bug caught hold. 
Desirability is subjective anyway and doesn't matter if you don't intend to sell. 
Enjoy it, great car in a good colour.


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

matt j said:


> It's definitely rare in that it was a 500R from new as most people had a stage 1 conversion, then a 400R conversion and then a 500R conversion as the bug caught hold.
> Desirability is subjective anyway and doesn't matter if you don't intend to sell.
> Enjoy it, great car in a good colour.


Thanks for the comments Matt. I will bow out of this post now as I originally believed my car was one of the official 100 UK models which is why this post was started in an effort to trace how many were still out there running.


----------



## Dickie :) (Nov 7, 2013)

Rxxx SDB still going strong, sold last year to a great chap. 
BN6 blue. 

Dickie


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I spotted this one having it's GT3's repaired.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have another, 1 previous owner from new


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

andy g said:


> *Well, my fathers has Rxxx GTR, which is definitely a spec 3 car, as it has red inserts in the seats.*


I've now added your Dad's car to the list andy g, Is there anychance you could look at the chassis number so I can add which UK number it is please?




R32 Combat said:


> *I have #74 I think. It's in a sorry state and needs work which I intend to do to bring it back to life.*


Cheers! Could I have some more information on your vehicle please R32 Combat? The Colour would help and if you don't want to post the reg, That's fine because you could enter the details into the DVLA checker yourself as I'd appreciate the date it was registered if you wouldn't mind mate?

DVLA's Vehicle online service. | Please update your browser cookie settings to use this site

Link above /\ /\ /\ R32 Combat!




Mookistar said:


> *One here* Nissan Skyline 2.6 Twin Turbo 2dr


That's great Mookistar! You wouldn't happen to know its reg would you as then I could add it to the list??




[email protected] said:


> *I have another, 1 previous owner from new
> *


Thanks [email protected]! Are you willing to let me know its UK number and when it was registered please buddy?





I just wanted to add this last bit to try to help avoid confusion over what colour a UK R33 should be. From the information I have at this moment in time, There were only four colours available for UK GT-R's and these were :-

_*Black/Kuro Black - (KH3)

Deep Marine Blue/Sapphire Blue - (BN6)

Spark Silver/Platinum Silver - (KR4)

Midnight Purple/Tyrian Purple - (LP2)*_

I got this from this part of the UK's GT-R sales brochure which I've scanned below.... \/ \/ \/ 














































HTH!


----------



## R33JONO (Aug 17, 2011)

Only just spotted this!!

Well mine is alive and doing well
Number 54 KR4 platinum. Was Regestered as RxxxMUD Although i have my private plate on now.
Funny thing is the service booklet has R1 GTR Written on it for the regestration number (book has correct vin) It was Serviced by nissan uk twice. 3rd service was by Middlehurst. The car then went to Ancaster Nissan.
If anyone else out there has a service book could you please check who carried out the first few services as it does make me wonder!!
Would love to know more about the history of the car in the last 16 years and 104000 miles!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R33JONO said:


> Only just spotted this!!
> 
> Well mine is alive and doing well
> Number 54 KR4 platinum. Was Regestered as Rxxx MUD Although i have my private plate on now.
> ...


WOW, hve you had it since new then ?

I thought I was the longest owner of my car since 1998 !!! Only 48k miles on mine though !!!


----------



## R33JONO (Aug 17, 2011)

Steve said:


> WOW, hve you had it since new then ?
> 
> I thought I was the longest owner of my car since 1998 !!! Only 48k miles on mine though !!!


Gosh no far from it.
I've had the car 2 years, got it from mgt racing as a restoration project.
It's had more owners than I've had hot dinners lol.
Think you must be one, if not the longest owner.
Wonder if anyone still has one they purchased new?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

"Wonder if anyone still has one they purchased new"?

Hmmm, well mine was born in 1997 and was got by me in 1998 with 3.5kms on the clock as a repossesion. So that's probably as close to owning from new as we are going to get


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

R33JONO said:


> Gosh no far from it.
> I've had the car 2 years, got it from mgt racing as a restoration project.
> It's had more owners than I've had hot dinners lol.
> Think you must be one, if not the longest owner.
> Wonder if anyone still has one they purchased new?


Matt j jono, 
steve from what ive read has a one owner uk car, 
ive had mine for 8yrs, bought from middlehurst, 1 previous owner motor, its never going lol!


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Steve said:


> "Wonder if anyone still has one they purchased new"?
> 
> Hmmm, well mine was born in 1997 and was got by me in 1998 with 3.5kms on the clock as a repossesion. So that's probably as close to owning from new as we are going to get


that's good going that mate, 
we have a nice uk 34 with 15k on the clock! chassis number 34 too! 
that's locked away for a decent pension!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> "Wonder if anyone still has one they purchased new"?
> 
> Hmmm, well mine was born in 1997 and was got by me in 1998 with 3.5kms on the clock as a repossesion. So that's probably as close to owning from new as we are going to get


Matt j has owned his from new ! he hasn't crashed it either


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

IIRC, all the 20 Middlehurst cars had the Connelly re-trims in leather. I've got number 81, original reg was, I think Rxxx or Rxxx SDB. Colour is BN6 Deep Marine Blue.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

pupsi said:


> IIRC, all the 20 Middlehurst cars had the Connelly re-trims in leather. I've got number 81, original reg was, I think Rxxx or xxx. Colour is BN6 Deep Marine Blue.


Only the r34's did pupsi, uk 33's it was an option only! Not standard fitment!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

If you give me a week or so I maybe able to get the list of cars sold and registration numbers;

I have 3 cars in the yard at Abbey at the moment that are UK 33GTR's.

I also know of 3 that arent with us any more , 2 damaged by the same person as well.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Michael wrote 2 off whilst I knew him Mark, the third went on to be the first OSG3.0 in the UK.

The 20 cars that Middlehurst brought into the country are import cars via personal import and not UK or UK spec cars. As far as I'm aware they were sold without a Nissan UK Warranty too.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Had a think it isn't a good idea to put registration number and people names on a open forum.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I think you meant 'isn't' Mark and I would tend to agree.

R34 thread doesn't use the reg as far as I know, just the number in the series.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We have had this reported to us and we were pondering it, what's the real risk nowadays? It's a fairly old car and there's not a lot of them about....there are registrations all over the 'net from car show photos. Thoughts? It's repeated so many times we'll have to delete the thread and it start anew...


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

[email protected] M/S said:


> If you give me a week or so I maybe able to get the list of cars sold and registration numbers;
> 
> I have 3 cars in the yard at Abbey at the moment that are UK 33GTR's.
> 
> I also know of 3 that arent with us any more , 2 damaged by the same person as well.


Moleman wrote one a silver one off at the ring didn't he? He also currently has a Blue one too I think?

Re: reg numbers, I personally wouldn't give them out, but the rest of the details are OK I think


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Right then REG NUMBERS REMOVED.


OP by all means put up a list of colours and numbers, as per the UK R34s thread, but please take registration numbers out, I'll be deleting any posts that contain them.


----------



## R33JONO (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree that's why I didn't put mine up just the old one lol.
All we really need is a list of vin numbers and if they are still alive.
Original Colour would be interesting to know but not that important.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> *Right then REG NUMBERS REMOVED.
> 
> 
> OP by all means put up a list of colours and numbers, as per the UK R34s thread, but please take registration numbers out, I'll be deleting any posts that contain them.*


Firstly, I'm really sorry if I caused offence to anyone on here. I only started this topic because I've been an enthusiast of the R33 GT-R for years and I wanted to have a true list of all the UK BCNR33 cars, their colours, the dates they were registered in the UK and finally which ones were known to be still alive after sixteen years only. Nothing more sinister I promise you. For this I can only apologise!

_This next bit is specifically for the mods on this forum...._

Again I didn't mean to be so controversial but I'm afraid you will have to become very busy indeed now because at least nineteen of the registrations I posted up were taken from pictures on this very GT-R forum! The others either came from Japanese motoring magazines or sites like eBay and Pistonheads. I don't know how you can control and edit out the plates on these sources?

If I'd posted other peoples pictures like this below :-



then yes I could totally understand people getting upset because that image above was not taken by me and does not belong to me but when I was only using the registration from a photo like this that already exists on the world wide web....Is it really that dangerous that so many of my posts had to be deleted?

I see this current situation as almost the same as a Celebrity who constantly shares their lives with the public on media like Facebook or Twitter, wanting nothing but admiration and praise from folks only for the Celeb to then get really upset and demand privacy when others are interested and start talking about them!

JM2PW!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

sorry dude, if people complain, we have to act. The posts are still in the system if there was a particular one you wanted a copy of to re-post edited.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> *sorry dude, if people complain, we have to act. The posts are still in the system if there was a particular one you wanted a copy of to re-post edited.*


No offence is taken by me to you Mods Mookistar, I know you've only got a really tough job to do on here and why such actions were done. Its the double standards of the folks who post stories, pic's and vid's of these cars all over the interweb who then got the nerve to complain about the danger that their car is on a list they didn't write that utterly confuses me.....


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Cill LOL! Let's start the list on the cars that are known for definite. So far;

No 54- KR4 Silver (R33JONO) (Alive)
No 69- KR4 Silver (Alive)
No 73- BN6 Blue (Tranq) (Alive)
No 74- R32 Combat (Needs work)
No 81- BN6 Blue (Pupsi) Alive


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I sort of agree, the cars are all over as photos already, but it was reported so we had to deal, sorry.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

These came with the UK R33, well mine did anyway...


Note the Max Power magazine from 1997 that got me interested in the Skyline from my 300ZXTT!

Only 4 colour options...


----------



## Flo (Jan 22, 2011)

Interesting Thread! I'm a big fan of the BCNR33 UK-spec! 

Sadly, this one was broken for spares, seen it in the German Skyline-forum:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

K66 SKY said:


> ... Its the double standards of the folks who post stories, pic's and vid's of these cars all over the interweb who then got the nerve to complain about the danger that their car is on a list they didn't write that utterly confuses me.....


You miss the point completely. The point is that a comprehensive list of VRNs matched to VINs and colours is a cloner's dream and, quite frankly, a stupid thing to post on an open forum. Add to which the fact that even though you've been here a while, you have 35 posts, so hardly a well known user. Would you like a list of addresses and credit card numbers too?

Nothing really wrong with pics, vids, etc, (many owners remove VRNs if they post pics) but if owners wish to exercise some due diligence there's nothing wrong with either.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> *You miss the point completely. The point is that a comprehensive list of VRNs matched to VINs and colours is a cloner's dream and, quite frankly, a stupid thing to post on an open forum.*


I never asked for any VIN numbers, I only wanted to know when the vehicles were registered, what colours they were and what was known to be still around. I'm sorry that Nissan used such a stupid chassis number system that even a monkey could work the coding out Moleman....:bowdown1:

Deep down I actually thought it was wrong that UK GT-R values were so low and naively thought that starting a topic on these cars could perhaps inject some new enthusiasm into them and allow any wanna be GT-R owner an easier way to read up specifically on these cars in one place in the hope that doing so would stop their values dropping further if people knew more about these GT-R's and what it is exactly that makes them kind of special. 

And as for cloning, Why would anyone ruin the good looks of their more expensive Import with the ugly indicators/side lights on the UK version of the Kouki Spec III bumper or saddle themselves with a stricter UK emissions test?? Lastly, fresh Import GT-R's currently go for £13k+ and UK GT-R's have struggled to fetch just £8k. You'd have to be pretty crap at math's not to see that there is no money to be made in your paranoid criminal point of view.



moleman said:


> *Add to which the fact that even though you've been here a while, you have 35 posts, so hardly a well known user. Would you like a list of addresses and credit card numbers too?*


What exactly would you like to specifically know about me? I'm a member of several different diverse car Clubs ranging from the Autobahnstormers to the MX5OC. The reason I'm not as you'd call _"A well known user"_ here is because what I read in my first days on GTROC seemed to be rather bitchy or unfriendly and demand a ritual flaming of those innocents who didn't have a good indepth knowledge of our cars. 

So I used the _"Search"_ and done a lot of forum reading which kept me quiet. Now I think I've learned a thing or two and also bought myself a GT-R, I decided to finally post up and ask some innocent questions about something that was for sale in this Country almost two decades ago. 

Anyway..._(this next bit is just for you)_ I have my own Import BCNR33 Skyline GT-R Standard Spec II thanks Moleman and I wouldn't want to _"Copy"_ or _"Clone"_ it as a genuine UK car because all the ones I went to look at were all f'king riddled with rust, _So I'm not exactly in a hurry to devalue my vehicle just yet matey!!!_

You can also keep your address and other personal info to yourself thank you Moleman. You are obviously *NOT* the type of individual I would want to associate with.:GrowUp:



moleman said:


> *Nothing really wrong with pics, vids, etc, (many owners remove VRNs if they post pics) but if owners wish to exercise some due diligence there's nothing wrong with either.*


Ok...Agreed, so do me a favour and get the Mod's to delete this topic because this is going no where. 

HTH!:runaway:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

K66 SKY said:


> Petulant blah blah


EFA. I LOL'd myself to sleep at your little rant.



K66 SKY said:


> You are obviously *NOT* the type of individual I would want to associate with.


Awww, won't you be my fowum fwiend? :-( 


TBH, I can't fathom while you are so offended. A list of the 100 is a good idea, just not in the format you suggested. TMI. Toni has now edited it, so what's the biggie? Although your subsequent derision of the marque does make me wonder you started the thread in the first place.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> *Awww, won't you be my fowum fwiend? :-( *


And its knobs like you that wonder why people think all GT-R owners are utter w4nk3rs??:chuckle:

I wonder why you aint admin anymore, _You seem sooooooo good on the PR front Moley...._


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

lol. Fwiend.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

You guys should get a room 

By the way, you do know that the VIN number is not the number of the car in the series of 100?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

matt j said:


> You guys should get a room
> 
> By the way, you do know that the VIN number is not the number of the car in the series of 100?


With this information in mind, my VIN ends in 74.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> With this information in mind, my VIN ends in 74.


And they weren't sold in order either, obviously as they were all built in 1 lot and VINs assign before being sold from 97-99


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Mine was SVA'd 21/11/1997.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> Mine was SVA'd 21/11/1997.


Don't you mean registered Andy, UK cars weren't SVA'd?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

This is what mine says Matt


----------



## DaMainMan (Dec 6, 2013)

I've never seen an R33 in person :'(


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Look at this ad if you want a laugh. £14k apparently

A Spoof ad?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> This is what mine says Matt


Mine doesn't say that Andy.

This is going back a lot of years but I had to send the first V5 back to DVLA for them to re-issue a UK Spec V5, might be you've got one that the owner wasn't bothered about. Think about it though, why would you need single vehicle approval for a car supplied new from an official UK dealership with type approval...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I agree, there is no requirement for a single vehicle test. 
It's not unusual for the dvla to mess up a V5 though. I've had a number of erroneous gtr v5. I have even soon a Toyota skyline v5.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> I agree, there is no requirement for a single vehicle test.
> It's not unusual for the dvla to mess up a V5 though. I've had a number of erroneous gtr v5. I have even soon a Toyota skyline v5.


Middlehurst were well aware of it at the time and even before I got the V5 told me I'd have to send it back to be replaced with the letter they had...


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Jags said:


> Cill LOL! Let's start the list on the cars that are known for definite. So far;
> 
> No 54- KR4 Silver (R33JONO) (Alive)
> No 69- KR4 Silver (Alive)
> ...


I'm lucky enough to have purchased the car R32 Combat had today as a project.

Matt J spoke to me a couple of weeks ago and the changes to the UK cars are, in no particular order..

V-Spec, Version 3.
Some had leather interior (it was an option).
Gearbox cooler.
Rear differential cooler.
E-Marked headlamps.
155MPH Speed Limiter.
UKDM Front bumper - inc sidelights & indicators in the bumper.
UKDM Rear bumper - inc fog light recessed into the OS of the bumper.
UK MPH Clocks.
Cat 1 alarm.
Kenwood head unit with boot-mounted CD Changer as an option.

Please feel free to add as you know/find out/remember. As mine is in need of considerable love and attention, one of the more challenging parts I need to find, is a UKDM Bumper. I'd happily purchase one new from (I assume) Middlehurst - however, does anybody know if they're still even available or will I have to simply keep a sharp eye on the classifieds?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Also had a transfer box cooler fitted.

I think I may have a UK bumper in our bumper container I will have a look and let you know next week


----------



## skyline andy (Dec 30, 2006)

So whose car is this ? Is it yours ? I'm confused as it says reg numbers removed on that midnight purple one on page 4


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I have another, 1 previous owner from new


Yours is a import


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Yours is a import


Don't tell me Rich put UK bumpers on an import Andy...


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

He must have Matt lol


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

It would be good to perhaps sticky this thread relating to the UK Domestic Market GT-R's or create another for those of us that are particularly interested in them.

Given their rarity, we could setup a discrete register that shared information about them, IE, list of numbers to indicate which are still either on the road or SORN'd whilst being sympathetic to people's concerns about cloning and privacy.


----------



## Heku (Feb 7, 2002)

Wow. I can't believe I didn't notice this thread sooner. I've been wondering what the VIN ending 103 on my JN1GAPR33U UK R33 means, as there were only 100 "official" cars. It's a midnight purple V-Spec with leather and Kenwood + changer. No xenons, though. As a matter of fact, it's the old R777MTD featured in Mischief 3000 movie and it's now registered in Finland.

All in all, the car has gone through a lot and I'm apparently the third (fourth if you count my former company) owner. When it sort of fell into my hands it was in somewhat sad shape - massive spec (N1 block, HKS 2.7, Holinger H-pattern gearbox, GT2835R kit, HKS IC/downpipes/exhaust/clutch, Cusco diffs, AP brakes etc. - strange OS Type R stickers, along with being plastered with Gumball stickers) but during 115k miles it had been beaten to death. A fair amount of surface rust, not on the bodyshell itself but from beneath the car looks almost brown.

The engine has been rebuilt, turbos are new, clutch replaced and I found a set of NOS V-Spec springs and shocks for it. It's in dire need of metalwork to prevent anything from rusting through. I've had some plans for it, in terms of RB34 with low-mount twins and VCT + a complete LHD conversion, but I've been torn between its relative rarity and poor condition which affects its collectibility. Then again, the original drivetrain is long gone and there's little else going for it than its VIN number and UK spec bumpers...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Heku, I know a lot of the history of your car, I used to chat with Michael the original owner a lot down at Middlehurst. He spent a fortune on it back in the day.


----------



## 59bhp (Jun 7, 2010)

NISSAN SKYLINER GT-R - How Many Left?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

The above^ doesn't state whether it's R32, R33 or R34?


----------



## 59bhp (Jun 7, 2010)

matt j said:


> The above^ doesn't state whether it's R32, R33 or R34?


if you go onto the website you can search by years so although not perfect it will give a reasonable estimate


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Searching by years can possibly be misleading though, there was an overlap in 1999 with the R33/R34, mine is a 1999 R33.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Glad to see this thread bumped to the top - these are quite special cars.

If anyone does spot a UKDM Bumper on their travels, please either let me know or get the owner to give me a shout (should they wish to sell) as I'd very much like to purchase one.


----------



## Heku (Feb 7, 2002)

matt j said:


> Heku, I know a lot of the history of your car, I used to chat with Michael the original owner a lot down at Middlehurst. He spent a fortune on it back in the day.


That's interesting, Matt. I heard (and noticed) that someone had spent lots and lots of money on the car, basically thrown it with the whole HKS catalog and then some, and that person having been the original owner.

I hope this doesn't go too off topic for this thread (pm me if you prefer), but do you have any recollection of its former spec? At some point it has apparently had a sequential gearbox as there's a digital gear display between speedo and tach, and there are signs that the car has been modified heavily and constantly throughout its life. I've had it for about 8 years now, 5 of which it was just sitting in storage as a barely drivable project. Restoring it has been kept at a bare minimum so far, but my son absolutely loves it and I'll probably hand it over to him once everything has been sorted out.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Dave w has one for sale at the gtr shop


----------



## Per G. (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi guys,

I just got my hands on a UK GT-R R33 V-spec series 3 Skyline! very happy!

It has the coolers -leather trim - etc. etc. The color is midnight purple!

I live in Denmark - Copenhagen - and I´m trying to track the history of the car!

The car is in near mint condition - only 2 previous owners. it´s pretty stock besides Kakimoto exhaust and other air filters!

It has the plates T509 ALO and was registered first time 1 march 1999

It has a silver plate on the dash up left to the steering wheel! it says UK GTR no: 122 - was there not only 100 cars from Middlehurst?

I think it´s the last no on the UK 17 digit VIN no. says 122

The original servicemanual record books etc that comes with cars is not there - so I´m trying to get at hold on the previous owners - the first owner had the car for 12 years!!!


Can anybody help out on my search for history - maybe some of you know the previous owners ??

Cheers

Per G.

Cph Denmark!


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Only 100 UK R33 GT-R's were made, however the VIN numbers are apparently not sequential.

Mine does not have a plaque in it, however like most things Skyline, to assume it's all original, without extensive paperwork to back it up, is not possible.

Do you have a picture of the plate to share with us please?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

There wasn't an ID plate inside the cars.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Chassis numbers always start with JN1GAPR33U- if they are UK where as a JDM car will start BCNR33-


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

mine ends in 139, is there any way of finding out what number car it is?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

I will ask a friend re Chassis numbers.


thanks


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

any update on this?


----------



## R33JONO (Aug 17, 2011)

It would. E nice to have more info on these cars.
I'm sure it must be out there.
Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

[email protected] M/S said:


> I will ask a friend re Chassis numbers.
> 
> 
> thanks


Any luck? There must be a list of them.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Next question - UK Spec car head units.

I'm currently searching for details on the Kenwood (I think) branded head unit which was fitted to the cars from the factory + the boot mounted CD changer?

Does anybody have details on what they were/look like and where to possibly find one please?

Thanks

CJ


----------



## Per G. (Jun 22, 2014)

*VIN NO*

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

The plate in mine has to be one that the previous owner put there.

It has to the last digits on the VIN no - ends on 122. Plate says GTR UK no 122

My car is a UK car since it starts with JN1GAPR33U and then 0000122

With only two owners (the first had it for 12 years) it should be easy to track the history but I´m out of luck!!!

Cheers





C7 JFW said:


> Only 100 UK R33 GT-R's were made, however the VIN numbers are apparently not sequential.
> 
> Mine does not have a plaque in it, however like most things Skyline, to assume it's all original, without extensive paperwork to back it up, is not possible.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the plate to share with us please?


----------



## Per G. (Jun 22, 2014)

Mine has the Kenwood stereo if thats what you are talking about - I can take some pictures if you like?




C7 JFW said:


> Next question - UK Spec car head units.
> 
> I'm currently searching for details on the Kenwood (I think) branded head unit which was fitted to the cars from the factory + the boot mounted CD changer?
> 
> ...


----------



## Per G. (Jun 22, 2014)

Guys,

Sorry for my many replies - Just thinking about the VIN numbers on the UK cars!!

Mine has no. 122 RobH69 says that his car has 139.

Maybe the numbers on the cars started from 100 and then went up - mine will be no 22 and his will be no 39??

Just a thought!!

Again sorry for the many writs.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I think this is a question for Middlehurst's to answer TBH.
When I bought my car new (095) I was told that numbers started from 0 and went to 99 making mine effectively number 96/100. Seems that's not the case even though it was one of the last ones sold.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

They are a sponsor so Defo worth asking the question in their section.


----------



## Heku (Feb 7, 2002)

C7 JFW said:


> I'm currently searching for details on the Kenwood (I think) branded head unit which was fitted to the cars from the factory + the boot mounted CD changer?
> 
> Does anybody have details on what they were/look like and where to possibly find one please?


If you haven't found one yet, I think I can help. I gave the car to my son a and when he starts working on it in a month or two, the CD changer is coming out. I've already replaced the head unit a couple of years ago and the original Kenwood has been gathering dust in my garage shelf since. The reason was that I don't have the unlock code and instead of contacting a local Kenwood dealer, it was much easier just to replace it. The car won't be restored to full UK OEM spec so there's no need for original head unit.

If you're interested, email me at hq (at) gt - r . com.


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

What are peoples opinion on the value of these, I only see one for sale at £14k but it looks overpriced to me, are they worth more than a similiar jap one due to their rarity?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

They command no premium IMHO.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Considering the additional coolers, uk clock, revised front and rear bumpers, full E marked approval and insurance discount, I'd say they had a small premium tbh.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

...providing the bodywork is in good nick I'd also say yes they have a premium. There are still some insurers who won't entertain an import for instance, and it's still a question I get asked on my R34.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Per G. said:


> Guys,
> 
> Sorry for my many replies - Just thinking about the VIN numbers on the UK cars!!
> 
> ...


Mine is number 74.

As MattJ correctly indicates, there were either more than 100, or the numbering simply isn't sequential, which is rather a shame.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

To bring the numbering conversation forwards, it may also be worth considering that all cars sold under license by Middlehurst had specific numbering (IE, not just the official 100 UK cars had the unique VIN).

Middlehurst sold cars with 400bhp and 500bhp respectively as separate sub-models - which is also the performance package Matt had on his.

Perhaps they imported more than 100 cars and simply branded certain cars differently - yet, in order to sell them legitimately on UK shores, they had to have a UK VIN.

Per G - If you could take some snaps of the head unit and CD changer in place, I would be most grateful. I believe a number of different Kenwood models were offered at that point in time and buyers could make a selection, however, most were identical.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Total number of UK Skyline GT-R's...*



C7 JFW said:


> *Middlehurst sold cars with 400bhp and 500bhp respectively as separate sub-models - which is also the performance package Matt had on his.*


I've got an old magazine article where Andy Middlehurst let the journalists test drive one of their 500R conversions, It was a silver BCNR33 with BNR34 wheels fitted to it! I could scan it and post it here if there is any interest in seeing it?



C7 JFW said:


> *Perhaps they imported more than 100 cars and simply branded certain cars differently - yet, in order to sell them legitimately on UK shores, they had to have a UK VIN.*


Yes, They did do/sell more then 100 cars mate. 

*20 x Jap Spec BCNR33's* - to see if there was a market for them.
*100 x UK Spec BCNR33's* - which were the official 1997/98/99 models.
*80 x UK Spec BNR34's* - the last of the 1999/00/01 RB engined vehicles.

That above is what was explained to me when I enquired about UK Skyline GT-R's and it does seem to match the 200 cars quota that was repeatedly talked about in various motoring magazines back then!



















HTH!


----------



## Jon Mer33 (Sep 8, 2013)

*..*



K66 SKY said:


> I've got an old magazine article where Andy Middlehurst let the journalists test drive one of their 500R conversions, It was a silver BCNR33 with BNR34 wheels fitted to it! I could scan it and post it here if there is any interest in seeing it?


I for one would love to see it..


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

so whats the going rate for a solid sub 30,000 mile car with full service history ? NO MODS /factory stock !


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Information for reference?? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAMBNeM0UFw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53zWqr1-tkY


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Uk bcnr33 - n1 smo*



Jon Mer33 said:


> *I for one would love to see it..*


Here yer go fella!


----------



## Jon Mer33 (Sep 8, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for taking the time & trouble to post the article, enjoyed reading that:wavey:


----------



## Per G. (Jun 22, 2014)

@C7 JFW

Hi - I will take some Pictures -


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

K66 SKY - Thank you very much
Per G - Thank you too.

Can anyone also confirm if the standard dials were black or white? Mine are black but I've seen a few nismo-branded white items.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Scans of UK BCNR33 road tests & articles...*



Jon Mer33 said:


> *Awesome, thanks for taking the time & trouble to post the article, enjoyed reading that:wavey:*


No problem matey, Anytime! 

I've got loads of old stuff just like that from 1997 onwards when I first got interested in owning an R33 Skyline GT-R. I've not posted more articles like this one because I didn't think folks were into reading what old journalists opinions were of our cars and most either slagged it off as being too expensive _(when compared to the cheaper Impreza 22B or Lancer Evo 5's/6's, etc)_ or said it was too cheap feeling _(if compared with the more expensive AMG Merc 600SL's or Jag XKR's, etc)_ so it was doomed to failure from the start....




C7 JFW said:


> *K66 SKY - Thank you very much*


Again, No problem! I've got loads more like that which I could scan and post copies on here if you like? Just say what you'd like to see and I'll dig out my old mags for you.



C7 JFW said:


> *Can anyone also confirm if the standard dials were black or white? Mine are black but I've seen a few nismo-branded white items.*


Deffo Black on the very few cars I've seen...



HTH!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

C7 JFW said:


> *Can anyone also confirm if the standard dials were black or white? Mine are black but I've seen a few nismo-branded white items.*


Dunno if this lot is of interest but it should answer your question above....

































HTH!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

K66 SKY said:


> Deffo Black on the very few cars I've seen...


White was a Middlehurst option...


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

matt j said:


> *White was a Middlehurst option...*




As C7 JFW asked earlier, AFAIK Black was standard fitment but White was an option if the customer asked/paid extra for it. Isn't that correct Matt J?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

That's correct, from memory it was around £250 plus fitting to have white dials installed in all gauges. They were a Middlehurst sourced extra, not Nismo. Later 34s had MIDMO printed on the clocks.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh god look at that rear bumper! Almost makes me sad


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

LiamGTR said:


> Oh god look at that rear bumper! Almost makes me sad


whats the story with the little reflectors in the rear bumper, are they on some cars?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

RobH69 said:


> whats the story with the little reflectors in the rear bumper, are they on some cars?



Probably there so it'd pass a UK MOT, foglight requirements etc.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

K66 SKY - Those pictures are most helpful - thank you.

I actually really like the uncluttered dash with completely original gauges and the leather interior with the red piping is tastefully done.

Something I've spotted which is a bit of a surprise, is that I can't see a V-Spec log on the top right-hand corner of the boot.

I didn't realise (until those photos) that the inlet & top of the engine were all black on the UK 33's as well.

Matt J - The nismo mats in yours are a very good touch, I really like them.
Thanks also for adding the detail the *MIDMO* was added to the R34 dials.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Current list to date:

UK R33 GTR

54. KR4 Silver (R33JONO)
69. KR4 Silver (Jags)
73. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (Tranq)
74. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (C7JFW)
81. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (Pupsi)
95. KR4 Silver (matt j)
98. KR4 Silver (OldJonesey)
103. LP2 Midnight Purple (Heku) Finland
117. KR4 Silver
122. LP2 Midnight Purple (Per G.) Denmark
139. (RobH69)

xx. LP2 Midnight Purple (Steve)
xx. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (raggatip)
xx. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (Dickie sold)
xx. KR4 Silver (Broken for spares via German Skyline forum)

I have now sent a message over to Middlehurst to ask for clarification on VINs and the apparent non-sequential numbering.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^69 doesn't belong to me

I'm also pretty sure Steve's R33 isn't one of the "official" 100 Middlehusrt cars either


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

No. 132 broken for spares. 

UK R33 GTR

54. KR4 Silver (R33JONO)
69. KR4 Silver (Jags)
73. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (Tranq)
74. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (C7JFW)
81. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (Pupsi)
95. KR4 Silver (matt j)
98. KR4 Silver (OldJonesey)
103. LP2 Midnight Purple (Heku) Finland
117. KR4 Silver
122. LP2 Midnight Purple (Per G.) Denmark
132 KR4 Sonic Silver (andyR43) Deceased 
139. (RobH69)

xx. LP2 Midnight Purple (Steve)
xx. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (raggatip)
xx. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (Dickie sold)
xx. KR4 Silver (Broken for spares via German Skyline forum)


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Maybe UK Chassis numbers didn't start at 001 but 053??*



Per G. said:


> *Guys,
> 
> Sorry for my many replies - Just thinking about the VIN numbers on the UK cars!!
> 
> ...


I think Per G is much closer to the truth here than anyone currently knows!!!!



matt j said:


> *I think this is a question for Middlehurst's to answer TBH.
> When I bought my car new (095) I was told that numbers started from 0 and went to 99 making mine effectively number 96/100. Seems that's not the case even though it was one of the last ones sold.*


Matt, What I'm about to say next is not a dig at you at all and what you have been told so please don't take my ramblings from now on as a personal swipe mate. I honestly hope that this posting doesn't cause any offence to anyone!

These days Middlehurst's don't seem to care about answering this chassis numbers question but I do believe Aki and his excellent R33 GT-R site had given us the real answer to this conundrum all along....:bowdown1:

_So, Let me try to explain my theory without boring the pants off of everyone. Moleman, Its best if you look away now bud._:chuckle:

Aki's research has told us all much about the R33 Skyline GT-R that the English speaking World just didn't know before. One of his quoted literature sources is *GT-R Magazine* and their *R33 Skyline GT-R Best Album* book.



Now this book is different to all the other Skyline and GT-R literature out there _(like the Andy Butler/Dennis Gorodji/Alex Gorodji books)_ because it says that the total number of BCNR33's produced was *16,520* vehicles where as Andy Butler/Dennis Gorodji/Alex Gorodj and everyone else quotes *16,422* simply because :-

1995 - *8,446* +
1996 - *4,093* +
1997 - *2,708* +
1998 - *1,175* = 16,422!

But the GT-R Magazine book clearly states that this number built is 16,520...



So the majority in our community seem to think that the 16,520 number quoted was a mistake by GT-R Magazine. _I personally was never really happy with this anomaly (hence partly why I started this thread) and after some deep digging, lots of time and some excellent folks sharing their cars details with me I now believe that the widely accepted official figure of 16,422 R33's built by Nissan in Japan is WRONG!_

And the reason why I think its wrong?? Because all the info I have personally seen to back up this 16,422 figure only uses all the Japanese twelve digit chassis numbers to get to their totals, What about the 100 official UKDM Skylines that have different seventeen digit chassis numbers and where do these bespoke vehicles fit into the grand scheme of things?!

Even GT-R Magazine found these UK Skyline GT-R's intriguing back in the day when these were new because they themselves did a small feature on them....



And perhaps here in this scan above from said magazine is the answer we have all been looking for regarding these funny little UK compliant cars.



Granted, I cannot read Japanese but it almost seems to suggest to me that the UK's Chassis numbers started in the fifty's - JN1GAPR33U00000*50's* because this after all was one of the very early press cars featured and this random use of UK chassis numbers from number 050 or so onwards would also explain to me how a "0##" numbered Skyline was registered in say August 1997 for example where as a "1##" numbered vehicle would not be registered until almost a year later in July 1998 or even later still. 

It also *ALMOST* seems to fit with the missing 98 total quoted and I have another possible plausible answer to that question too!

Aki has again told us via his blog that chassis numbers 000094 - 000100 were never used, *IF* and I mean its a big if its just the two chassis numbers of 000094 and 000100 missing and not six entire vehicles....This would make it 16,420 JDM BCNR33's built with another 100 UKDM BCNR33's adding the final units to get to the ultimate 16,520 figure.

So that's my two pennies worth, I know its an old topic or boring subject matter now but I'm genuinely looking forward to reading others opinions on this solution of mine!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

K66 SKY said:


> Matt, What I'm about to say next is not a dig at you at all and what you have been told so please don't take my ramblings from now on as a personal swipe mate. I honestly hope that this posting doesn't cause any offence to anyone!


Not taken as a dig, it's a very informative post. I can't defend what I was told, my guess would be it was just a sales ploy...



K66 SKY said:


> Granted, I cannot read Japanese but it almost seems to suggest to me that the UK's Chassis numbers started in the fifty's - JN1GAPR33U00000*50's* because this after all was one of the very early press cars featured and this random use of UK chassis numbers from number 050 or so onwards would also explain to me how a "0##" numbered Skyline was registered in say August 1997 for example where as a "1##" numbered vehicle would not be registered until almost a year later in July 1998 or even later still.


They weren't sold in order.



K66 SKY said:


> Aki has again told us via his blog that chassis numbers 000094 - 000100 were never used, *IF* and I mean its a big if its just the two chassis numbers of 000094 and 000100 missing and not six entire vehicles....This would make it 16,420 JDM BCNR33's built with another 100 UKDM BCNR33's adding the final units to get to the ultimate 16,520 figure


My car is in that number range so it can't be all 6. 

HTH.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

matt j said:


> *Not taken as a dig, it's a very informative post. I can't defend what I was told, my guess would be it was just a sales ploy...*


Thank you Matt!



matt j said:


> *They weren't sold in order.*


That has become very clear with the limited details I have. For example 139 was registered on the 23/10/1998 but number 117 was allowed on our roads after 02/12/1998. I also know of a 1997 vehicle not registered till 01/01/1999 and a 1998 car that's 04/08/1999! There seems to be no reasonable order or correspondence to sequential numbering in the UK. 




matt j said:


> *My car is in that number range so it can't be all 6.
> 
> HTH.*


Those two missing chassis numbers I refer to from Aki's blog are specifically JDM twelve digit cars and not UKDM seventeen numbered versions. So no your BCNR33 is not one of them. 

HTH!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Ah ok, thought you meant UK cars.

I bought mine new, it's 0## and was registered in Feb '99.

Aren't they all '97 cars?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

matt j said:


> *Ah ok, thought you meant UK cars.
> 
> I bought mine new, it's 0## and was registered in Feb '99.*


Thank you for sharing that Matt!



matt j said:


> *Aren't they all '97 cars?*


No, Some are 1998 cars that were registered throughout 1999. What really f'ked things up for me initially when I first started collating details of the UK cars are the multiple registrations some of the early cars had, especially the press demonstrators....because these made it look like I had more cars details than I actually did. As you can imagine, This skewered things some what.....:bawling:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

So how do you tell if it's a 97 or 98 car as my V5 says registered new in 99?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*DOH! I really should check my facts before posting....*



K66 SKY said:


> *No, Some are 1998 cars that were registered throughout 1999. *


Errr SORRY, Scrub that 1999 year I quoted above because I just rechecked my list and I have two silver GT-R's that are both 1998 vehicles but didn't get registered in the UK till October and November 2000!!!!:flame:


----------



## R33JONO (Aug 17, 2011)

K66 SKY said:


> I think Per G is much closer to the truth here than anyone currently knows!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy s**t
That's my car!!!!!!
Would love a copy of that article


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Its complicated but bare with me here....*



matt j said:


> *So how do you tell if it's a 97 or 98 car as my V5 says registered new in 99?*


You can either go by the date that the car factory built said vehicle _(most manufacturers are quite open with this info)_ or you go by the date that the import cars chassis number entered the UK's data base/computer system. Main Dealers issue the UK registrations slightly later than this date, usually after a vehicle has been sold to its first Owner _(esp if its a high risk/hard sell model)_ so it gets an up to date current looking reg plate....and that's also how you can tell how well things are selling well or not. 

This delay practice is sometimes how Salesmen can make easy mistakes and you end up with two different brand new cars with the same registrations when two cars sell at roughly the same time but the paper work side of the Dealer was too slow to keep up and send information off to the DVLA. This is way more common than most people think and I've personally seen it happen first hand at a local Ford Dealer circa 2005 and a long time ago I'd also bought/owned a 1991 Carlton GSi 3000 24v that thanks to a computer mistake at the GM factory in Rüsselsheim...it had exactly the same chassis number as a 1991 2.0i Carlton GL. 

Eventually my GSi was deemed to have been made after the other H-reg 2.0i GL was manufactured so my cars chassis number was then changed from a GM _"WOL"_ code to an _"SCC"_ version _(which by coincidence is also the same code as used for the Lotus Carlton's/Lotus Omega's)_ But this didn't initially show up or need resolving until the Police in Bristol checked the GSi in 1999 after doing a roadside PNC check and wanted to know who'd fitted the 3.0i straight six to a 2.0 litre four cylinder Carlton. This was eight years after the error/mistake had occurred!!! Even HPi checks mixed the two white cars up and stated mine was a 1998cc Carlton 3000 GSi....Ok different registrations but same chassis numbers or same registrations but different chassis numbers, I'm sure you get the picture now.:chuckle:

Of course, Some cars can take years to sell after they were built! I also keep a register of Lotus Carlton's/Lotus Omega's. As an example of weirdness Number 0930D _(Yes, These are numbered properly but again didn't get manufactured or sold in order either)_ is a 1993 Lotus Omega but remained Owner-less till 1998. The last official Lotus Carlton _(again a 1993 car)_ number 0950G was registered in August 1996!. That same year Lotus Cars took a red four year old Carlton GSi 3000 24v and turned it into a full blown Lotus Carlton. This car was given the build number of 0000G and is known as the best Lotus Replica to this day as its log book still says that its a GSi 3000....


Sorry for the huge digression here Matt but I hope this kinda helps to explain how you can tell the differences between year of manufacture and the date is was registered. It also explains how I became sad enough to take an interest in limited edition cars build and chassis numbers too!:chuckle:


----------



## R33JONO (Aug 17, 2011)

Always liked this vid.
Shame about the music lol.

http://youtu.be/dAMBNeM0UFw


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R33JONO said:


> *Holy s**t
> That's my car!!!!!!
> Would love a copy of that article*


I could scan it as best as I can tomorrow and pm you a copy if you like R33Jono? Its a bit larger than A4 size so is quite difficult to scan complete though. 

If I'm right with my earlier theory, was your car registered in August 1997? If so, then your car is UK number two so congratulations for keeping it alive mate!


----------



## R33JONO (Aug 17, 2011)

It would be fantastic if you could do that for me.
My cars first registration was the 4th of November 1997.
Not sure how that helps with your theory :-(
I saved the car from being broken for spares so it's very lucky it still survives, and I'm enjoying how busy it's keeping me with the upkeep lol.
Will dig out all the paperwork I have later and see if I can find out anymore info.
Is there anything I could look for that would help?

Jono


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R33JONO said:


> *It would be fantastic if you could do that for me.*


No problem! Just sent a scan via pm for you...:thumbsup:




R33JONO said:


> *My cars first registration was the 4th of November 1997.
> Not sure how that helps with your theory :-(*


It fits in absolutely perfectly because I've always thought that Middlehurst's were quite a small operation _(well compared to Nissan in Japan any way!)_ and so the oil cooler and lights modifications took them quite some time to do with being such a small facility, sourcing the parts to do the job and the skilled labour force available. I never could understood how "R1 GTR" and "R3 GTR" seemed to be doing the British car magazine press rounds for quite some time before your car _("R2 GTR")_ made its debut appearance to the anticipating performance car World.

So what we do know for a fact is that these cars were not built in sequence, We can possibly assume that the re-engineering took place on what ever was available....thus the closest ones to being 100% finished got sent out to gain some publicity to help sell the remainder of these unsold/unknown Japanese Supercars!

Its exactly what happened with Lotus in Hethel when they turned Carlton GSi 3000 24v's into Lotus Carlton's and I'd bet that's exactly what happened when Middlehurst's turned Jap Imports into UK compliant vehicles.... 





R33JONO said:


> *I saved the car from being broken for spares so it's very lucky it still survives, and I'm enjoying how busy it's keeping me with the upkeep lol.*


That's great to hear R33JONO! It breaks my heart to learn when such a rare cars gets broken up and lost forever. In Oz the official ADM R32's are a very sort after commodity and treated as the prized possessions they are! I could never understand why us Brits don't feel the same about our UKDM R33's??



R33JONO said:


> *Will dig out all the paperwork I have later and see if I can find out anymore info.
> Is there anything I could look for that would help?
> 
> Jono*


What you've already given me is truly brilliant information and helps me to tie in with the earlier cars. If it wasn't for your car, I wouldn't have thought that the chassis numbers for these 100 Skyline GT-R's didn't start at zero...zero....one!


----------



## R33JONO (Aug 17, 2011)

Got your pm mate thank you very much 
Been searching the internet for vids and pics of r2 gtr.
Found an interesting top gear one where it is put against a 911 c5 corvette and an nsx. As far as I can work out it was filmed in October 1997.
The car doesn't have the rear fog light or reflectors and is the month before it was registered. 
Have you managed to gather any info on r1 and r3?
I must agree they are a forgotten about car and it's nice to find a little out about the surviving few.


----------



## R33JONO (Aug 17, 2011)

Got your pm mate thank you very much 
Been searching the internet for vids and pics of r2 gtr.
Found an interesting top gear one where it is put against a 911 c5 corvette and an nsx. As far as I can work out it was filmed in October 1997.
The car doesn't have the rear fog light or reflectors and is the month before it was registered. 
Have you managed to gather any info on r1 and r3?
I must agree they are a forgotten about car and it's nice to find a little out about the surviving few.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R33JONO said:


> *Have you managed to gather any info on r1 and r3?*


Got loads of magazine articles from when they were all new, R3 is still alive and well by the looks of things but R1 dropped off the radar when the plate was changed and not been heard of by anyone I know for many years now.



R33JONO said:


> *I must agree they are a forgotten about car and it's nice to find a little out about the surviving few.*


I just cannot understand why these are not cherished as the rare and exclusive limited editions that they are??


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

K66 SKY said:


> I just cannot understand why these are not cherished as the rare and exclusive limited editions that they are??


because, compared to what was coming over from Japan, they were nothing special.


----------



## Davyevo (May 30, 2015)

My car is a "V" registered R33GTR.
Only ever ran in the UK, and first registration 21/12/1999.


----------



## TomR (Oct 20, 2011)

i`am the owner of nr 139 now.

finally road worthy after 2 months of rust repair











UK R33 GTR

54. KR4 Silver (R33JONO)
69. KR4 Silver (Jags)
73. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (Tranq)
74. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (C7JFW)
81. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (Pupsi)
95. KR4 Silver (matt j)
98. KR4 Silver (OldJonesey)
103. LP2 Midnight Purple (Heku) Finland
117. KR4 Silver
122. LP2 Midnight Purple (Per G.) Denmark
132 KR4 Sonic Silver (andyR43) Deceased 
139 KR4 Sonic Silver (TomR)

xx. LP2 Midnight Purple (Steve)
xx. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (raggatip)
xx. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (Dickie sold)
xx. KR4 Silver (Broken for spares via German Skyline forum)


----------



## Davyevo (May 30, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I saw an S reg one in Solihull, going towards the fire station on Saturday, looked completely stock and grey in colour 
Must say a stock looking R33 with those 17" wheels is strange when you got use to seeing them on 18/19" wheels that are mega wide, the stock ones looked tiny


----------



## Davyevo (May 30, 2015)

I ALWAYS thought that the standard OEM wheels looked puny.
Especially these days, when most performance cars leave the showroom with mega wide 18s or 19s.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Yup I agree, looked really really weird in my rear view mirror
Number 69 isn't owned by Jags anymore and I don't think Ant's GTR is on that list, he has posted here ages ago (Ant_GTR?) but I'll drop him a text and try find out what number he owns, think he had it now going on 10 years!


----------



## _Chris_ (Jun 29, 2001)

*UK car "R3 GTR"*

I bought "R3 GTR" (which was reg'd in Sept 1997) direct from Nissan in Feb 1999 and kept it for 4 years. 

The car appeared in an Autocar article at the time.

I sold it to someone who, it seems, is still a member here. I'm not sure if he still has it though.

Abbey stage 1'd it for me and it was 100% reliable during my ownership.

Chris


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Here is the list of UK BCNR33 GT-R's so far....*

I now have the details of 86 out of the 100 specific UK Skyline GT-R's (its actually 88 counting 073 & 132 that I don't have registered dates for which ain't bad going if I do say so myself) and I think this number of known vehicles is going to be about as good as it gets. Its a real shame but it looks as if only around a third of these automobiles are currently in a road-worthy condition....

Now I know I do have some big gaps in this current list but going by the cars that I do have details on and using the dates that these BCNR33's were registered here in the UK, I think we can start to form a pattern of whose car came first and whose was last etc, etc....

As more and more details become available to me, This current list is likely to change so please don't be offended or alarmed if your Skyline GT-R goes up or down a place or two as I attempt to get this list project completed.

So here goes :-

*# 1 Sold? - 3rd Nov 1997 = UK No 068 and is Blue.
# 2 Sold? - 4th Nov 1997 = UK No 054 and is Silver.
# 3 Sold? - 9th Nov 1997 = UK No 061 and is Blue.
# 4 Sold? - 12th Nov 1997 = UK No 051 and is Black.
# 5 Sold? - 12th Nov 1997 = UK No 052 and is Purple.
# 6 Sold? - 12th Nov 1997 = UK No 060 and is Silver.
# 7 Sold? - 12th Nov 1997 = UK No 063 and is Silver.
# 8 Sold? - 13th Nov 1997 = UK No 057 and is Silver.
# 9 Sold? - 14th Nov 1997 = UK No 065 and is Silver.
#10 Sold? - 18th Nov 1997 = UK No 055 and is Silver.
#11 Sold? - 19th Nov 1997 = UK No 056 and is Blue.
#12 Sold? - 19th Nov 1997 = UK No 069 and is Silver.
#13 Sold? - 19th Nov 1997 = UK No 093 and is Blue. 
#14 Sold? - 20th Nov 1997 = UK No 072 and is Silver.
#15 Sold? - 26th Nov 1997 = UK No 066 and is Purple.
#16 Sold? - 27th Nov 1997 = UK No 067 and is Blue.
#17 Sold? - 27th Nov 1997 = UK No 084 and is Purple.

#18 Sold? - 8th Dec 1997 = UK No 070 and is Purple.
#19 Sold? - 9th Dec 1997 = UK No 062 and is Blue.
#20 Sold? - 18th Dec 1997 = UK No 076 and is Silver.
#21 Sold? - 19th Dec 1997 = UK No 087 and is Purple.

#22 Sold? - 1st Jan 1998 = UK No 064 and is Blue.
#23 Sold? - 1st Jan 1998 = UK No 085 and is Black.
#24 Sold? - 3rd Jan 1998 = UK No 077 and is Silver.
#25 Sold? - 10th Jan 1998 = UK No 082 and is Silver.
#26 Sold? - 15th Jan 1998 = UK No 053 and is Blue.
#27 Sold? - 16th Jan 1998 = UK No 080 and is Blue.
#28 Sold? - 21st Jan 1998 = UK No 081 and is Blue.
#29 Sold? - 27th Jan 1998 = UK No 096 and is Silver.
#30 Sold? - 29th Jan 1998 = UK No 075 and is Blue.
#31 Sold? - 31st Jan 1998 = UK No 094 and is Silver.

#32 Sold? - 10th Feb 1998 = UK No 091 and is Purple.

#33 Sold? - 3rd Mar 1998 = UK No 086 and is Blue.
#34 Sold? - 14th Mar 1998 = UK No 078 and is Blue.
#35 Sold? - 14th Mar 1998 = UK No 089 and is Silver.

#36 Sold? - 4th Apr 1998 = UK No 099 and is Silver.
#37 Sold? - 21st Apr 1998 = UK No 120 and is Silver.

#38 Sold? - 6th May 1998 = UK No 090 and is Blue.
#39 Sold? - 6th May 1998 = UK No 114 and is Black.
#40 Sold? - 7th May 1998 = UK No 107 and is Purple.
#41 Sold? - 21st May 1998 = UK No 104 and is Blue.

#42 Sold? - 17th Jul 1998 = UK No 103 and is Purple.

#43 Sold? - 1st Aug 1998 = UK No 092 and is Silver.
#44 Sold? - 1st Aug 1998 = UK No 098 and is Silver.
#45 Sold? - 1st Aug 1998 = UK No 106 and is Blue.
#46 Sold? - 24th Aug 1998 = UK No 100 and is Blue. 
#47 Sold? - 27th Aug 1998 = UK No 101 and is Silver.
#48 Sold? - 27th Aug 1998 = UK No 110 and is Blue.

#49 Sold? - 14th Sep 1998 = UK No 109 and is Silver.
#50 Sold? - 30th Sep 1998 = UK No 115 and is Purple.

#51 Sold? - 6th Oct 1998 = UK No 121 and is Black.
#52 Sold? - 15th Oct 1998 = UK No 113 and is Silver.
#53 Sold? - 22nd Oct 1998 = UK No 135 and is Silver.
#54 Sold? - 22nd Oct 1998 = UK No 125 and is Silver.
#55 Sold? - 22nd Oct 1998 = UK No 141 and is Silver.
#56 Sold? - 23rd Oct 1998 = UK No 139 and is Silver.
#57 Sold? - 29th Oct 1998 = UK No 119 and is Silver.
#58 Sold? - 29th Oct 1998 = UK No 123 and is Silver.
#59 Sold? - 31st Oct 1998 = UK No 111 and is Silver.

#60 Sold? - 5th Nov 1998 = UK No 127 and is Silver.
#61 Sold? - 11th Nov 1998 = UK No 118 and is Blue.
#62 Sold? - 13th Nov 1998 = UK No 133 and is Purple.
#63 Sold? - 20th Nov 1998 = UK No 088 and is Blue.
#64 Sold? - 20th Nov 1998 = UK No 112 and is Blue.
#65 Sold? - 27th Nov 1998 = UK No 116 and is Blue.

#66 Sold? - 2nd Dec 1998 = UK No 117 and is Silver.
#67 Sold? - 2nd Dec 1998 = UK No 143 and is Purple.
#68 Sold? - 3rd Dec 1998 = UK No 105 and is Silver.
#69 Sold? - 16th Dec 1998 = UK No 124 and is Blue.
#70 Sold? - 17th Dec 1998 = UK No 128 and is Blue.
#71 Sold? - 17th Dec 1998 = UK No 130 and is Blue.
#72 Sold? - 23rd Dec 1998 = UK No 083 and is WHITE. 
#73 Sold? - 29th Dec 1998 = UK No 131 and is Black.

#74 Sold? - 1st Jan 1999 = UK No 144 and is Silver.
#75 Sold? - 20th Jan 1999 = UK No 102 and is Black.

#76 Sold? - 1st Feb 1999 (97 model year Car) = UK No 074 and is Blue.
#77 Sold? - 5th Feb 1999 (97 model year Car) = UK No 140 and is Blue.
#78 Sold? - 15 Feb 1999 (98 model year Car) UK No 095 and is Silver.
#79 Sold? - 19th Feb 1999 = UK No 108 and is Black.

#80 Sold? - 1st Mar 1999 = UK No 122 and is Purple.
#81 Sold? - 1st Mar 1999 (97 model year Car) = UK No 134 and is Blue.
#82 Sold? - 1st Mar 1999 = UK No 137 and is Purple.
#83 Sold? - 1st Mar 1999 (97 model year Car) = UK No 138 and is Black.
#84 Sold? - 18th Mar 1999 = UK No 136 and is Blue.
#85 Sold? - 30th Mar 1999 (97 model year Car) = UK No 142 and is Blue.

#86 Sold? - 19 Nov 2002 (99 model year Car) = UK No 008 and is Blue.*

I knew these exclusive Middlehurst machines were not sold in order but I honestly didn't expect to find out just how _"Out of Order"_ these UK designated motors were when they were brand spanking new. 

With the current numbers of these known vehicles, we have just 8 x Black ones, 32 x Blue, only 13 x Purple, 34 x Silver and 1 x White which really shocked me as this wasn't a listed colour option but it does have the right type of UK Chassis Number and appears to be genuine. Who knew?!

Finally if anyone can and is willing to help me with the missing fourteen cars, I would be very grateful indeed. The missing numbers that are preventing the list from being complete are :- 

UK No 059 - Unknown.
UK No 071 - Unknown.
UK No 073 is Blue.
UK No 079 - Unknown.
UK No 097 - Unknown.
UK No 126 - Unknown.
UK No 129 - Unknown.
UK No 132 was Silver.
UK No 145 - Unknown.
UK No 146 - Unknown.
UK No 147 - Unknown.
UK No 148 - Unknown.
UK No 149 - Unknown.
UK No 150 - Unknown.


To be brutally honest here, I didn't expect to get this far after the early days of my initial postings on our forum so thank you very much to all the enthusiasts, experts and Owners who've helped me to sort through the facts and the fiction thus allowing me to put this extraordinary list of vehicles together!

All the best Sean! (K66 SKY). :bowdown1:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I remember seeing the white one for sale quite a few years back, from memory it had a fair few miles on it.

I'm only assuming it was a UK car as it had the UK spec front and rear bumpers, may have been a JDM car with the bumpers fitted afterwards, I don't really know.


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

No. 132 was mine mate :wavey:, what details do you need to know?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

andyR43 said:


> *No. 132 was mine mate :wavey:, what details do you need to know?*


All I'd really like to know is the date that it was registered here in the UK if you still have this information please mate? That way I'll know for certain where it fits in with the rest of the Middlehurst Skyline GT-R's because you've already told us what colour it was, Thank you AndyR43! 

I just knew I'd make a mistake or two when typing out that list and I bloody did too....



K66 SKY said:


> *#86 Sold? - 19 Nov 2002 (99 model year Car) = UK No 058 and is Blue.*


Yup, The last car so far was indeed number *058* registered in 2002!


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

TomR said:


> i`am the owner of nr 139 now.
> 
> finally road worthy after 2 months of rust repair
> 
> ...



Im in the same boat right now only with dents and panel fitments no rust thankfully, fixing all of the small details on the car now so everything is perfect. Was your 4wd yellow warning light on ? or ? Hicas ? 

are you still running the HICAS or did you get the hicas lock in it ?


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

anyone has the front UK Spec bumper for sale with all of the signals lights and ducts ?


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

K66 SKY said:


> All I'd really like to know is the date that it was registered here in the UK if you still have this information please mate? That way I'll know for certain where it fits in with the rest of the Middlehurst Skyline GT-R's because you've already told us what colour it was, Thank you AndyR43!


I still have all the details at home mate so when I get back in the next day or 2 I'll pm you some info. 

Well done on all you have unravelled so far, excellent work. :bowdown1:


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

No. 132 first registered 14th October 1998.:wavey:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

andyR43 said:


> *No. 132 first registered 14th October 1998.:wavey:*


Thanks for that Andy!


# 1 Sold? - 3rd Nov 1997 = UK No 068 and is Blue.
# 2 Sold? - 4th Nov 1997 = UK No 054 and is Silver.
# 3 Sold? - 9th Nov 1997 = UK No 061 and is Blue.
# 4 Sold? - 12th Nov 1997 = UK No 051 and is Black.
# 5 Sold? - 12th Nov 1997 = UK No 052 and is Purple.
# 6 Sold? - 12th Nov 1997 = UK No 060 and is Silver.
# 7 Sold? - 12th Nov 1997 = UK No 063 and is Silver.
# 8 Sold? - 13th Nov 1997 = UK No 057 and is Silver.
# 9 Sold? - 14th Nov 1997 = UK No 065 and is Silver.
#10 Sold? - 18th Nov 1997 = UK No 055 and is Silver.
#11 Sold? - 19th Nov 1997 = UK No 056 and is Blue.
#12 Sold? - 19th Nov 1997 = UK No 069 and is Silver.
#13 Sold? - 19th Nov 1997 = UK No 093 and is Blue. 
#14 Sold? - 20th Nov 1997 = UK No 072 and is Silver.
#15 Sold? - 26th Nov 1997 = UK No 066 and is Purple.
#16 Sold? - 27th Nov 1997 = UK No 067 and is Blue.
#17 Sold? - 27th Nov 1997 = UK No 084 and is Purple.

#18 Sold? - 8th Dec 1997 = UK No 070 and is Purple.
#19 Sold? - 9th Dec 1997 = UK No 062 and is Blue.
#20 Sold? - 18th Dec 1997 = UK No 076 and is Silver.
#21 Sold? - 19th Dec 1997 = UK No 087 and is Purple.

#22 Sold? - 1st Jan 1998 = UK No 064 and is Blue.
#23 Sold? - 1st Jan 1998 = UK No 085 and is Black.
#24 Sold? - 3rd Jan 1998 = UK No 077 and is Silver.
#25 Sold? - 10th Jan 1998 = UK No 082 and is Silver.
#26 Sold? - 15th Jan 1998 = UK No 053 and is Blue.
#27 Sold? - 16th Jan 1998 = UK No 080 and is Blue.
#28 Sold? - 21st Jan 1998 = UK No 081 and is Blue.
#29 Sold? - 27th Jan 1998 = UK No 096 and is Silver.
#30 Sold? - 29th Jan 1998 = UK No 075 and is Blue.
#31 Sold? - 31st Jan 1998 = UK No 094 and is Silver.

#32 Sold? - 10th Feb 1998 = UK No 091 and is Purple.

#33 Sold? - 3rd Mar 1998 = UK No 086 and is Blue.
#34 Sold? - 14th Mar 1998 = UK No 078 and is Blue.
#35 Sold? - 14th Mar 1998 = UK No 089 and is Silver.

#36 Sold? - 4th Apr 1998 = UK No 099 and is Silver.
#37 Sold? - 21st Apr 1998 = UK No 120 and is Silver.

#38 Sold? - 6th May 1998 = UK No 090 and is Blue.
#39 Sold? - 6th May 1998 = UK No 114 and is Black.
#40 Sold? - 7th May 1998 = UK No 107 and is Purple.
#41 Sold? - 21st May 1998 = UK No 104 and is Blue.

#42 Sold? - 17th Jul 1998 = UK No 103 and is Purple.

#43 Sold? - 1st Aug 1998 = UK No 092 and is Silver.
#44 Sold? - 1st Aug 1998 = UK No 098 and is Silver.
#45 Sold? - 1st Aug 1998 = UK No 106 and is Blue.
#46 Sold? - 24th Aug 1998 = UK No 100 and is Blue. 
#47 Sold? - 27th Aug 1998 = UK No 101 and is Silver.
#48 Sold? - 27th Aug 1998 = UK No 110 and is Blue.

#49 Sold? - 14th Sep 1998 = UK No 109 and is Silver.
#50 Sold? - 30th Sep 1998 = UK No 115 and is Purple.

#51 Sold? - 6th Oct 1998 = UK No 121 and is Black.
#52 Sold? - 14th Oct 1998 = UK No 132 and was Silver. (Deceased)
#53 Sold? - 15th Oct 1998 = UK No 113 and is Silver. 
#54 Sold? - 22nd Oct 1998 = UK No 135 and is Silver.
#55 Sold? - 22nd Oct 1998 = UK No 125 and is Silver.
#56 Sold? - 22nd Oct 1998 = UK No 141 and is Silver.
#57 Sold? - 23rd Oct 1998 = UK No 139 and is Silver.
#58 Sold? - 29th Oct 1998 = UK No 119 and is Silver.
#59 Sold? - 29th Oct 1998 = UK No 123 and is Silver.
#60 Sold? - 31st Oct 1998 = UK No 111 and is Silver.

#61 Sold? - 5th Nov 1998 = UK No 127 and is Silver.
#62 Sold? - 11th Nov 1998 = UK No 118 and is Blue.
#63 Sold? - 13th Nov 1998 = UK No 133 and is Purple.
#64 Sold? - 20th Nov 1998 = UK No 088 and is Blue.
#65 Sold? - 20th Nov 1998 = UK No 112 and is Blue.
#66 Sold? - 27th Nov 1998 = UK No 116 and is Blue.

#67 Sold? - 2nd Dec 1998 = UK No 117 and is Silver.
#68 Sold? - 2nd Dec 1998 = UK No 143 and is Purple.
#69 Sold? - 3rd Dec 1998 = UK No 105 and is Silver.
#70 Sold? - 16th Dec 1998 = UK No 124 and is Blue.
#71 Sold? - 17th Dec 1998 = UK No 128 and is Blue.
#72 Sold? - 17th Dec 1998 = UK No 130 and is Blue.
#73 Sold? - 23rd Dec 1998 = UK No 083 and is WHITE. 
#74 Sold? - 29th Dec 1998 = UK No 131 and is Black.

#75 Sold? - 1st Jan 1999 = UK No 144 and is Silver.
#76 Sold? - 20th Jan 1999 = UK No 102 and is Black.

#77 Sold? - 1st Feb 1999 (97 model year Car) = UK No 074 and is Blue.
#78 Sold? - 5th Feb 1999 (97 model year Car) = UK No 140 and is Blue.
#79 Sold? - 15 Feb 1999 (98 model year Car) UK No 095 and is Silver.
#80 Sold? - 19th Feb 1999 = UK No 108 and is Black.

#81 Sold? - 1st Mar 1999 = UK No 122 and is Purple.
#82 Sold? - 1st Mar 1999 (97 model year Car) = UK No 134 and is Blue.
#83 Sold? - 1st Mar 1999 = UK No 137 and is Purple.
#84 Sold? - 1st Mar 1999 (97 model year Car) = UK No 138 and is Black.
#85 Sold? - 18th Mar 1999 = UK No 136 and is Blue.
#86 Sold? - 30th Mar 1999 (97 model year Car) = UK No 142 and is Blue.

#87 Sold? - 19 Nov 2002 (99 model year Car) = UK No 058 and is Blue.


----------



## TomR (Oct 20, 2011)

accoording to middlehurst my number 139 is number 39.

bought today another uk spec with vin no 101. and thats accoording to middlehurst number 1



54. KR4 Silver (R33JONO)
69. KR4 Silver (Jags)
73. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (Tranq)
74. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (C7JFW)
81. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (Pupsi)
95. KR4 Silver (matt j)
98. KR4 Silver (OldJonesey)
103. LP2 Midnight Purple (Heku) Finland
117. KR4 Silver
122. LP2 Midnight Purple (Per G.) Denmark
132 KR4 Sonic Silver (andyR43) Deceased 
139 KR4 Sonic Silver (TomR)
101 KR4 Sonic Silver (TomR)

xx. LP2 Midnight Purple (Steve)
xx. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (raggatip)
xx. BN6 Deep Marine Blue (Dickie sold)
xx. KR4 Silver (Broken for spares via German Skyline forum)


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

today i saw on facebook someone bought the number 1 out of 100 and the car is in netherlands now.









https://www.facebook.com/groups/clubr33skylinegtr/


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I seen this earlier, shame it isn't original anymore and looks to have been extensively modified.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

TomR said:


> *accoording to middlehurst my number 139 is number 39.
> 
> bought today another uk spec with vin no 101. and thats accoording to middlehurst number 1*


Thank you TomR for letting me know where these cars are now!

The numbers of these UKDM are not straight forward and a little confusing for us enthusiasts because they started at number 051 but #051 was actually the fourth car registered here in the UK which is likely to mean it was the 4th car sold by Middlehursts. 

So you have :-

*#47 Sold? - 27th Aug 1998 = UK No 101 and is Silver.* Which would be 51st out of 100 Cars.

and 

*#57 Sold? - 23rd Oct 1998 = UK No 139 and is Silver.* Which would be 89th out of 100.


I hope this helps to clarify which order these cars are in TomR!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

So what would UK chassis number 1 be??


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

TABZ said:


> *So what would UK chassis number 1 be??*


Number one is JN1GAPR33U0000*051* and was the 4th car registered here in the UK TABZ!

The very first Middlehurst R33 to be sold is #068 and that car is currently being broken.


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

There isn't a UK chassis number 1, they started the numbering at 51 so number 51 is the first built.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Very confusing. 
My UK 34 is 01 and chassis starts the same.
The 33 seem to be muddled up.


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

I love the fact that Middlehurst still haven't got a clue!!!:chuckle:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

TABZ said:


> *Very confusing.
> My UK 34 is 01 and chassis starts the same.
> The 33 seem to be muddled up.*


The BNR34's might have started at #001 but these were *NOT* sold in numerical order either TABZ!

Your #001 Silver 1999 vehicle was registered on 09/02/2000 but the Red #002 was registered on 26/01/2000 meaning it was Sold by Middlehursts before your car was.

See, No different really to the BCNR33's....:chuckle:


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I thought Toni on here had @[email protected] R34 in yellow.
From my limited knowledge on the matter, I understand Middlehurst had sold a number of cars prior too launching the 80 official UK models.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

andyR43 said:


> I love the fact that Middlehurst still haven't got a clue!!!:chuckle:


Isn't it because they were just Imports with a few bits tacked on? They probably just came off the same boat as all the other Skylines.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

TABZ said:


> *I thought Toni on here had @[email protected] R34 in yellow.
> From my limited knowledge on the matter, I understand Middlehurst had sold a number of cars prior too launching the 80 official UK models.*


I also researched the UK's BNR34's numbers as well because some people had some confusion over which UK model they had. AFAIK, Toni has #003 which is indeed Yellow and a 2000MY _(not a 1999MY like yours is)_ which was registered on 17/03/2000 TABZ!

HTH!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

^^ yep


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> *Isn't it because they were just Imports with a few bits tacked on?  They probably just came off the same boat as all the other Skylines.*


This is a very common held misconception Mike and I cannot begin to tell you how *WRONG* that view is Mook. The 100 UK R33's and 80 R34's are stand alone Skyline GT-R models in their own right and as such had their own unique seventeen digit chassis numbers to distinguish them from the rest of the Japanese Domestic Market versions! 

These are legitimately their own species of Skyline.....

The Australians cherish their home market BNR32's and as such these command a premium over an equivalent JDM Import. We are the only other country that got our own Skyline GT-R's but we don't class them as the special limited edition vehicles that they are!


----------



## TomR (Oct 20, 2011)

K66 SKY said:


> Thank you TomR for letting me know where these cars are now!
> 
> The numbers of these UKDM are not straight forward and a little confusing for us enthusiasts because they started at number 051 but #051 was actually the fourth car registered here in the UK which is likely to mean it was the 4th car sold by Middlehursts.
> 
> ...


It was sold as nr 47, but isn't it the "first" one that they build?
I think that they start with a 3 Digit number till build nr 49(101-149) and after that, back to 2digits.
Since there is no nr150 listed, neither there is 50-150.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

TomR said:


> *It was sold as nr 47, but isn't it the "first" one that they build?
> I think that they start with a 3 Digit number till build nr 49(101-149) and after that, back to 2digits.
> Since there is no nr150 listed, neither there is 50-150.*


If you look back at the list I posted up earlier in this topic, You can see exactly where your two UK Skyline GT-R's fit in with when they were sold/registered in this country TomR!

Your new Silver JN1GAPR33U0000101 was #51 in the list of 100 vehicles and was the 47th sold here on 27/07/1998 in the UK.

Your other Silver JN1GAPR33U0000139 was #89 in the list of 100 and was 57th sold here on 23/10/1998 by Middlehursts!

Does this now make it any clearer for you TomR?


----------



## TomR (Oct 20, 2011)

K66 SKY said:


> If you look back at the list I posted up earlier in this topic, You can see exactly where your two UK Skyline GT-R's fit in with when they were sold/registered in this country TomR!
> 
> Your new Silver JN1GAPR33U0000101 was #51 in the list of 100 vehicles and was the 47th sold here on 27/07/1998 in the UK.
> 
> ...


But the numbers you state are those whom are sold/registered in the UK. Not specifying which one was build.
e.g. The 10.000 build vw golf, is probably not sold/registered as the 10.000 vw golf. Thus, the question is..
what is nr 1 build uk-spec chassis? Since that is more important than the sold/registered nr... And where is nr. 150?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

TomR said:


> *what is nr 1 build uk-spec chassis? Since that is more important than the sold/registered nr...*


I've already posted what the 1st car was TomR....



K66 SKY said:


> *Number one is JN1GAPR33U0000051 and was the 4th car registered here in the UK *


All of these Skyline GT-R's were *NOT* built or sold in numerical order!



TomR said:


> *And where is nr. 150?*


I don't know where UK number #150 is...?

HTH!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

K66 SKY said:


> This is a very common held misconception Mike and I cannot begin to tell you how *WRONG* that view is Mook. The 100 UK R33's and 80 R34's are stand alone Skyline GT-R models in their own right and as such had their own unique seventeen digit chassis numbers to distinguish them from the rest of the Japanese Domestic Market versions!
> 
> These are legitimately their own species of Skyline.....
> 
> The Australians cherish their home market BNR32's and as such these command a premium over an equivalent JDM Import. We are the only other country that got our own Skyline GT-R's but we don't class them as the special limited edition vehicles that they are!


but.

They are just imports with bits tacked on, right?


----------



## R33JONO (Aug 17, 2011)

Tbh
I think this thread should be moved to a new section called
Non JDM Gtr,s
As some people seem to be struggling with the concept***128512;


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> but.
> 
> They are just imports with bits tacked on, right?


The first 20 grey import cars that Middlehurst sold were. But the subsequent 100 official UK R33s were approved by Nissan and the modifications, coolers, etc, signed off by Hiroshi Tamura.

Here's a pic of Tamura-San explaining it to JohnMcQ, Robbie, Fuggles et moi at Silverstone in '07.



iirc, The 33s were put to UK spec in Japan, whereas the 34s were modified in UK by Middlehurst.


----------



## Spiidfriik (Sep 9, 2015)

I´m about to buy what I beleeve to be one of the 20 grey import UK spec GT-R´s. It is a 1996 V-spec and has the optional leather interior but JDM VIN and also JDM bumpers. It could of course be a JDM car with retrofited leather interior. The car is 1400km away so I haven´t seen it myself and don´t know if it has the UK spec extra coolers. The car is Bayside Blue and was so when imported to Sweden in 2008.
Is there any way to tell if it is a grey import UK spec car by the JDM VIN?
When I go to buy the car I´ll know by looking for the UK spec coolers, but I´m courious. It doesen´t make any difference really, but still...

Regards
/Daniel, Sweden (Piteå)


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Spiidfriik said:


> I´m about to buy what I beleeve to be one of the 20 grey import UK spec GT-R´s. It is a 1996 V-spec and has the optional leather interior but JDM VIN and also JDM bumpers. It could of course be a JDM car with retrofited leather interior. The car is 1400km away so I haven´t seen it myself and don´t know if it has the UK spec extra coolers. The car is Bayside Blue and was so when imported to Sweden in 2008.
> Is there any way to tell if it is a grey import UK spec car by the JDM VIN?
> When I go to buy the car I´ll know by looking for the UK spec coolers, but I´m courious. It doesen´t make any difference really, but still...
> 
> ...


There was a couple of early car that where used for development with BCNR33 chassis numbers.

If it is a production run UK car it will have a chassis number to start with JN1

Only chap that will know if it was a Pre production UK car would be Andy Middlehurst.


----------



## TomR (Oct 20, 2011)

101 is now sold to germany


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

I bought one in summer, i changed the plate however. need to check the vin!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

erixtar1992 said:


> *I bought one in summer, i changed the plate however. need to check the vin!*


This car was originally R97 SDB and is JN1GAPR33U0000070 if I'm not mistaken?!


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

yes thats correct how did you know that! haha


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

erixtar1992 said:


> *yes thats correct how did you know that! haha*


Because initially of the colour of car and the _"Abbey"_ sticker on the bootlid....



What you posted up on another part of this very Forum matched a pic of when it came up for sale a few years ago as R97 SDB and also recently too when it was J8 WED. Not hard to figure out these were all the same Middlehurst Skyline GT-R!

HTH!


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

haha!! you should be a detective!! ***55357;***56841; its had all 3 plates on it since i bought it funnily enough haha! had j8wed on when i bought it for a few weeks then sdb before i bought my own plate.

pretty lucky with mine tbh, thankfully the uk cars are registered quite late in the r33 years!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Updated UKDM - BCNR33 Skyline GT-R's List!*



Thanks to the great efforts of 9TR's hard Work looking through Nissan's FAST for UK VIN's, Here is the updated Middlehurst BCNR33 list :-


*UK #051. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 4th Sold - 

UK #052. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 5th Sold - 

UK #053. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 15th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 27th Sold - 

UK #054. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 4th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 2nd Sold - R33JONO.

UK #055. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 18th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 10th Sold - 

UK #056. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 19th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 11th Sold? - 

UK #057. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 13th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 8th Sold - 

UK #058. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 19th Nov 2002 (Aug 97MY) = 87th Sold - 

UK #059. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Aug 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #060. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 6th Sold - 

UK #061. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 9th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 3rd Sold - 

UK #062. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 9th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 19th Sold - 

UK #063. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 7th Sold - 

UK #064. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 22nd Sold - 

UK #065. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 9th Sold - 

UK #066. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 26th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 15th Sold - 

UK #067. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 16th Sold - 

UK #068. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 3rd Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 1st Sold - R32 Combat.

UK #069T. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 19th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 12th Sold - 

UK #070. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 8th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 18th Sold - erixtar1992.

UK #071. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Aug 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #072. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 20th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 14th Sold - 

UK #073. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 5th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 25th Sold - Tranq.

UK #074. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Feb 1999 (Aug 97MY) = 77th Sold - C7 JFW.

UK #075. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 29th Jan 1998 (97MY) = 31st Sold - 

UK #076. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 18th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 20th Sold - 

UK #077. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 3rd Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 24th Sold - 

UK #078. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 14th Mar 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 35th Sold - 

UK #079. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Aug 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #080. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 16th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 28th Sold - 

UK #081. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 21st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 29th Sold - Pupsi.

UK #082. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 10th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 26th Sold - 

UK #083. Is QM1 White but should be KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 23rd Dec 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 73rd Sold - 

UK #084. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 27th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 17th Sold - 

UK #085. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 1st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 23rd Sold - 

UK #086. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 3rd Mar 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 34th Sold - 

UK #087. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 19th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 21st Sold - 

UK #088. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 20th Nov 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 64th Sold - 

UK #089. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Mar 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 36th Sold - 

UK #090. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 6th May 1998 (98MY) = 39th Sold - 

UK #091. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 10th Feb 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 33rd Sold - 

UK #092. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 1st Aug 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 44th Sold - 

UK #093. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 19th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 13th Sold - 

UK #094. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 31st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 32nd Sold - 

UK #095. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 15th Feb 1999 (Aug 97MY) = 79th Sold - matt j.

UK #096. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 27th Jan 1998 (Sep 97MY) = 30th Sold - 

UK #097. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #098. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 1st Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 45th Sold - OldJonesey.

UK #099. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 4th Apr 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 37th Sold - 

UK #100. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 24th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 47th Sold - 

UK #101. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 27th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 48th Sold - was TomR's now in Germany.

UK #102. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 20th Jan 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 76th Sold - 

UK #103. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 17th Jul 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 43rd Sold - Heku.

UK #104. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 21st May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 42nd Sold - 

UK #105. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 3rd Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 69th Sold - 

UK #106. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 46th Sold - 

UK #107. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 7th May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 41st Sold - 

UK #108. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 19th Feb 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 80th Sold - 

UK #109. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Sep 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 50th Sold - 

UK #110. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 49th Sold - 

UK #111. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 31st Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 60th Sold - 

UK #112. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 20th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 65th Sold - 

UK #113. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 15th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 54th Sold - 

UK #114. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 6th May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 40th Sold - 

UK #115. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 30th Sep 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 51st Sold - 

UK #116. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 66th Sold - 

UK #117. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 2nd Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 67th Sold - Bodiebruv.

UK #118. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 11th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 62nd Sold - 

UK #119. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 29th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 58th Sold - 

UK #120. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 21st Apr 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 38th Sold - 

UK #121. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 6th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 52nd Sold - 

UK #122. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 1st Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 81st Sold - Per G.

UK #123. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 29th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 59th Sold - 

UK #124. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 16th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 70th Sold - 

UK #125. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 22nd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 55th Sold - 

UK #126. Is KH3 Kuro Black was Reg No "T225 UBA" was registered on ???? ??? 199? (Dec 97MY) = ??th Sold - 

UK #127. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 5th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 61st Sold - 

UK #128. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 17th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 71st Sold - 

UK #129. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was Reg No "S56 UOS" was registered on ???? ??? 199? (Dec 97MY) = ??th Sold - 

UK #130. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 17th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 72nd Sold - 

UK #131. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 29th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 74th Sold - 

UK #132. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 53rd Sold - andyR43 Broken up.

UK #133. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 13th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 63rd Sold - 

UK #134. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 82nd Sold - 

UK #135. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 22nd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 54th Sold - 

UK #136. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 18th Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 85th Sold - 

UK #137. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 1st Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 83rd Sold - 

UK #138. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 23rd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 84th Sold - 

UK #139. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 57th Sold - TomR.

UK #140. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 5th Feb 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 78th Sold - 

UK #141. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 22nd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 56th Sold - 

UK #142. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 30th Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 86th Sold - 

UK #143. Is Purple was registered on 2nd Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 68th Sold - 

UK #144. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 1st Jan 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 75th Sold - Broken in Germany. 

UK #145. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #146. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #147. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #148. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #149. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #150. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? *



Never could I imagine getting as much information as we have done so here so a *BIG* thank you to all the folks Globally who've shared information and helped to make this detailed list possible!:bowdown1:


----------



## R33JONO (Aug 17, 2011)

It's really nice to see such a comprehensive list. I would like to thank everyone involved in the research that has been carried out. I spent hours at it but got nothing useful lol.
As these cars don't show much interest, I assume because of the relatively high production numbers compared to a factory n1 or a 400r etc, it's just nice to have the info that is obviously out there.
Was wondering if you had any info reference the chassis numbers of r1 and r3 gtr. It would be interesting to find out where they are now.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R33JONO said:


> *Was wondering if you had any info reference the chassis numbers of r1 and r3 gtr. It would be interesting to find out where they are now.*


PM Sent.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we had No 97 in stock last year.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

davew said:


> *we had No 97 in stock last year.*


PM Sent.


----------



## jon379 (Aug 21, 2013)

UK#136 is still on the road owned by me and located in Staffordshire


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

jon379 said:


> *UK#136 is still on the road owned by me and located in Staffordshire*


Thank you very much for your input here jon379!



*UK #051. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 4th Sold - 

UK #052. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 5th Sold - 

UK #053. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 15th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 27th Sold - 

UK #054. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 4th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 2nd Sold - (R33JONO)

UK #055. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 18th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 10th Sold - 

UK #056. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 19th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 11th Sold? - 

UK #057. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 13th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 8th Sold - 

UK #058. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 19th Nov 2002 (Aug 97MY) = 87th Sold - 

UK #059. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Aug 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #060. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 6th Sold - 

UK #061. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 9th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 3rd Sold - 

UK #062. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 9th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 19th Sold - 

UK #063. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 7th Sold - 

UK #064. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 22nd Sold - 

UK #065. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 9th Sold - 

UK #066. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 26th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 15th Sold - 

UK #067. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 16th Sold - 

UK #068. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 3rd Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 1st Sold - (R32 Combat)

UK #069T. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 19th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 12th Sold - 

UK #070. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 8th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 18th Sold - (erixtar1992)

UK #071. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Aug 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #072. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 20th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 14th Sold - 

UK #073. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 5th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 25th Sold - (Tranq)

UK #074. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Feb 1999 (Aug 97MY) = 77th Sold - (C7 JFW)

UK #075. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 29th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 31st Sold - 

UK #076. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 18th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 20th Sold - 

UK #077. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 3rd Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 24th Sold - 

UK #078. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 14th Mar 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 35th Sold - 

UK #079. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Aug 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #080. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 16th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 28th Sold - 

UK #081. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 21st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 29th Sold - (Pupsi)

UK #082. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 10th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 26th Sold - 

UK #083. Is QM1 White but should be KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 23rd Dec 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 73rd Sold - 

UK #084. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 27th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 17th Sold - 

UK #085. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 1st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 23rd Sold - 

UK #086. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 3rd Mar 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 34th Sold - 

UK #087. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 19th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 21st Sold - 

UK #088. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 20th Nov 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 64th Sold - 

UK #089. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Mar 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 36th Sold - 

UK #090. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 6th May 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 39th Sold - 

UK #091. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 10th Feb 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 33rd Sold - 

UK #092. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 1st Aug 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 44th Sold - 

UK #093. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 19th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 13th Sold - 

UK #094. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 31st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 32nd Sold - 

UK #095. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 15th Feb 1999 (Aug 97MY) = 79th Sold - (matt j)

UK #096. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 27th Jan 1998 (Sep 97MY) = 30th Sold - 

UK #097. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #098. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 1st Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 45th Sold - (skyline uk)

UK #099. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 4th Apr 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 37th Sold - 

UK #100. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 24th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 47th Sold - 

UK #101. Was KR4 Platinum Silver but now a custom metallic Blue was registered on 27th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 48th Sold - (was R4VENS/TomR's now in Germany)

UK #102. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 20th Jan 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 76th Sold - 

UK #103. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 17th Jul 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 43rd Sold - (Heku)

UK #104. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 21st May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 42nd Sold - 

UK #105. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 3rd Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 69th Sold - 

UK #106. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 46th Sold - 

UK #107. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 7th May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 41st Sold - 

UK #108. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 19th Feb 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 80th Sold - 

UK #109. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Sep 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 50th Sold - 

UK #110. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 49th Sold - 

UK #111. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 31st Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 60th Sold - 

UK #112. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 20th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 65th Sold - 

UK #113. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 15th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 54th Sold - 

UK #114. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 6th May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 40th Sold - 

UK #115. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 30th Sep 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 51st Sold - 

UK #116. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 66th Sold - 

UK #117. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 2nd Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 67th Sold - (Bodiebruv)

UK #118. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 11th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 62nd Sold - 

UK #119. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 29th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 58th Sold - 

UK #120. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 21st Apr 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 38th Sold - 

UK #121. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 6th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 52nd Sold - 

UK #122. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 1st Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 81st Sold - (Per G)

UK #123. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 29th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 59th Sold - 

UK #124. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 16th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 70th Sold - 

UK #125. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 22nd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 55th Sold - 

UK #126. Is KH3 Kuro Black was Reg No "T225 UBA" was registered on ???? ??? 199? (Dec 97MY) = ??th Sold - 

UK #127. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 5th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 61st Sold - 

UK #128. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 17th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 71st Sold - 

UK #129. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was Reg No "S56 UOS" was registered on ???? ??? 199? (Dec 97MY) = ??th Sold - 

UK #130. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 17th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 72nd Sold - 

UK #131. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 29th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 74th Sold - 

UK #132. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 53rd Sold - (andyR43 Broken up)

UK #133. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 13th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 63rd Sold - 

UK #134. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 82nd Sold - 

UK #135. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 22nd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 54th Sold - 

UK #136. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 18th Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 85th Sold - (jon379)

UK #137. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 1st Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 83rd Sold - 

UK #138. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 23rd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 84th Sold - 

UK #139. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 57th Sold - (TomR.)

UK #140. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 5th Feb 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 78th Sold - 

UK #141. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 22nd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 56th Sold - 

UK #142. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 30th Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 86th Sold - 

UK #143. Is Purple was registered on 2nd Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 68th Sold - 

UK #144. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 1st Jan 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 75th Sold - (Broken in Germany) 

UK #145. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #146. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #147. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #148. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #149. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #150. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? *


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Sean, great work again mate, it's good to see someone piecing the history together for these cars.

I'm still trying to find out if mine is the only 1 owner car left.
I might have to ask Ray/Andy when we're out karting with the boys again.


----------



## daz_s13 (Sep 1, 2015)

FYI, Julian at Garage-D owns a UK R33GTR also, not sure what number it is but it is silver. It hasn't been on the road in years but is tucked up safely and will be put back on the road one day.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

daz_s13 said:


> *FYI, Julian at Garage-D owns a UK R33GTR also, not sure what number it is but it is silver. *


Long shot I know but you wouldn't happen to remember the reg no do you daz_s13? PM if you like. This way I could tell you if its one of the currently known UKDM BCNR33's!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

davew said:


> *we had No 97 in stock last year.*


Thanks davew! 


UKDM BCNR33 List updated :-

*UK #051. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 4th Sold - 

UK #052. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 5th Sold - 

UK #053. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 15th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 27th Sold - 

UK #054. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 4th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 2nd Sold - (R33JONO)

UK #055. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 18th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 10th Sold - 

UK #056. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 19th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 11th Sold - 

UK #057. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 13th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 8th Sold - 

UK #058. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 19th Nov 2002 (Aug 97MY) = 89th Sold - 

UK #059. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Aug 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #060. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 6th Sold - 

UK #061. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 9th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 3rd Sold - 

UK #062. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 9th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 19th Sold - 

UK #063. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 7th Sold - 

UK #064. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 22nd Sold - 

UK #065. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 9th Sold - 

UK #066. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 26th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 15th Sold - 

UK #067. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 16th Sold - 

UK #068. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 3rd Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 1st Sold - (R32 Combat)

UK #069T. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 19th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 12th Sold - 

UK #070. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 8th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 18th Sold - (erixtar1992)

UK #071. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Aug 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #072. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 20th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 14th Sold - 

UK #073. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 5th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 25th Sold - (Tranq)

UK #074. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Feb 1999 (Aug 97MY) = 79th Sold - (C7 JFW)

UK #075. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 29th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 31st Sold - 

UK #076. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 18th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 20th Sold - 

UK #077. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 3rd Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 24th Sold - 

UK #078. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 14th Mar 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 35th Sold - 

UK #079. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Aug 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #080. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 16th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 28th Sold - 

UK #081. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 21st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 29th Sold - (Pupsi)

UK #082. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 10th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 26th Sold - 

UK #083. Is QM1 White but should be KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 23rd Dec 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 75th Sold - 

UK #084. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 27th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 17th Sold - 

UK #085. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 1st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 23rd Sold - 

UK #086. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 3rd Mar 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 34th Sold - 

UK #087. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 19th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 21st Sold - 

UK #088. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 20th Nov 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 66th Sold - 

UK #089. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Mar 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 36th Sold - 

UK #090. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 6th May 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 40th Sold - 

UK #091. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 10th Feb 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 33rd Sold - 

UK #092. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 1st Aug 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 45th Sold - 

UK #093. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 19th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 13th Sold - 

UK #094. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 31st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 32nd Sold - 

UK #095. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 15th Feb 1999 (Aug 97MY) = 81st Sold - (matt j)

UK #096. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 27th Jan 1998 (Sep 97MY) = 30th Sold - 

UK #097. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 24th Apr 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 39th Sold -

UK #098. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 1st Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 46th Sold - (skyline uk)

UK #099. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 4th Apr 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 37th Sold - 

UK #100. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 24th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 48th Sold - 

UK #101. Was KR4 Platinum Silver but now a custom metallic Blue was registered on 27th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 49th Sold - (was R4VENS/TomR's now in Germany)

UK #102. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 20th Jan 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 78th Sold - 

UK #103. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 17th Jul 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 44th Sold - (Heku)

UK #104. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 21st May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 43rd Sold - 

UK #105. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 3rd Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 71st Sold - 

UK #106. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 47th Sold - 

UK #107. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 7th May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 42nd Sold - 

UK #108. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 19th Feb 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 82nd Sold - 

UK #109. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Sep 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 51st Sold - 

UK #110. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 50th Sold - 

UK #111. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 31st Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 62nd Sold - 

UK #112. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 20th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 67th Sold - 

UK #113. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 15th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 55th Sold - 

UK #114. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 6th May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 41st Sold - 

UK #115. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 30th Sep 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 52nd Sold - 

UK #116. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 68th Sold - 

UK #117. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 2nd Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 69th Sold - (Bodiebruv)

UK #118. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 11th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 64th Sold - 

UK #119. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 29th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 60th Sold - 

UK #120. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 21st Apr 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 38th Sold - 

UK #121. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 6th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 53rd Sold - 

UK #122. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 1st Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 83rd Sold - (Per G)

UK #123. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 29th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 61st Sold - 

UK #124. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 16th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 72nd Sold - 

UK #125. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 22nd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 57th Sold - 

UK #126. Is KH3 Kuro Black was Reg No "T225 UBA" was registered on ???? ??? 199? (Dec 97MY) = ??th Sold - 

UK #127. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 5th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 63rd Sold - 

UK #128. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 17th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 73rd Sold - 

UK #129. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was Reg No "S56 UOS" was registered on ???? ??? 199? (Dec 97MY) = ??th Sold - 

UK #130. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 17th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 74th Sold - 

UK #131. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 29th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 76th Sold - 

UK #132. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 54th Sold - (andyR43 Broken up)

UK #133. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 13th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 65th Sold - 

UK #134. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 84th Sold - 

UK #135. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 22nd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 56th Sold - 

UK #136. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 18th Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 87th Sold - (jon379)

UK #137. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 1st Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 85th Sold - 

UK #138. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 23rd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 86th Sold - 

UK #139. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 59th Sold - (TomR.)

UK #140. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 5th Feb 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 80th Sold - 

UK #141. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 22nd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 58th Sold - 

UK #142. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 30th Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 88th Sold - 

UK #143. Is Purple was registered on 2nd Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 70th Sold - 

UK #144. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 1st Jan 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 77th Sold - (Broken in Germany) 

UK #145. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #146. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #147. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #148. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #149. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #150. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? *


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Didn't check Sean but is this one in your list?


----------



## sam_j (Dec 20, 2015)

Brilliant thread! :bowdown1:

I have #100.

Does anyone know how the number in the picture book/folder fits into everything? Despite being the 47th sold, my book is numbered 26/100?!

Of course there is always a chance that it is a replacement book......


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

sam_j said:


> *Brilliant thread! :bowdown1:
> 
> I have #100.*


Thank you sam_j! I'll add you to the list on the next update.





sam_j said:


> *Does anyone know how the number in the picture book/folder fits into everything? Despite being the 47th sold, my book is numbered 26/100?!
> 
> Of course there is always a chance that it is a replacement book......*


Is this the cover of the Book you are talking about sam_j?



If so, I've never seen these numbered before?!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

matt j said:


> *Didn't check Sean but is this one in your list?*


Yup! Its there, Number #078 Matt...


----------



## sam_j (Dec 20, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> Is this the cover of the Book you are talking about sam_j?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I've never seen these numbered before?!


Yep, that's the one.....


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Everyday is a School day - I love finding out new things about these cars!*



sam_j said:


> *Yep, that's the one.....*


You have a very rare piece of Skyline memorabilia there sam_j!

I've never seen that before because usually the basic Middlehurst UKDM BCNR33 Brochures have this as their opening page :-



Yours is a very nice personal touch for Purchasers/Owners but I have no idea who _"DB"_ is or why yours is numbered as 26/100??


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Number 65 now with me and having a good sort out. R40GTR


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

#68 is nearly on the road again.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> #68 is nearly on the road again.


I feel a UK Register meet coming on LOL!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*UKDM BCNR33 List - another update :-


UK #051. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 4th Sold - 

UK #052. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 5th Sold - Missing since 2011.

UK #053. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 15th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 27th Sold - Missing since 2013.

UK #054. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 4th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 2nd Sold - (R33JONO)

UK #055. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 18th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 10th Sold - 

UK #056. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 19th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 11th Sold - 

UK #057. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 13th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 8th Sold - Missing since 2007.

UK #058. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 19th Nov 2002 (Aug 97MY) = 90th Sold - 

UK #059. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Aug 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #060. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 6th Sold - 

UK #061. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 9th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 3rd Sold - Missing since 2011.

UK #062. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 9th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 19th Sold - Missing since 2010.

UK #063. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 7th Sold - Missing since 2013.

UK #064. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 22nd Sold - Missing since 2013.

UK #065. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 9th Sold - Missing since 2012.

UK #066. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 26th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 15th Sold - Missing since 2008.

UK #067. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 16th Sold - 

UK #068. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 3rd Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 1st Sold - (R32 Combat)

UK #069T. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 19th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 12th Sold - 

UK #070. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 8th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 18th Sold - (erixtar1992)

UK #071. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Aug 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #072. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 20th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 14th Sold - Written Off.

UK #073. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 5th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 25th Sold - (Tranq)

UK #074. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Feb 1999 (Aug 97MY) = 79th Sold - (C7 JFW)

UK #075. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 29th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 31st Sold - 

UK #076. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 18th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 20th Sold - 

UK #077. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 3rd Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 24th Sold - Missing since 2005.

UK #078. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 14th Mar 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 35th Sold - 

UK #079. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Aug 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #080. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 16th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 28th Sold - Missing since 2007.

UK #081. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 21st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 29th Sold - Broken up 2015.

UK #082. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 10th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 26th Sold - Missing since 2009.

UK #083. Is QM1 White but should be KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 23rd Dec 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 75th Sold - Missing since 2015.

UK #084. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 27th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 17th Sold - Missing since 2014.

UK #085. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 1st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 23rd Sold - 

UK #086. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 3rd Mar 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 34th Sold - Missing since 2013.

UK #087. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 19th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 21st Sold - 

UK #088. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 20th Nov 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 66th Sold - Missing since 2008.

UK #089. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Mar 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 36th Sold - 

UK #090. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 6th May 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 40th Sold - Missing since 2003.

UK #091. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 10th Feb 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 33rd Sold - Missing since 2014.

UK #092. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 1st Aug 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 45th Sold - 

UK #093. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 19th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 13th Sold - Missing since 2015.

UK #094. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 31st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 32nd Sold - 

UK #095. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 15th Feb 1999 (Aug 97MY) = 81st Sold - (matt j)

UK #096. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 27th Jan 1998 (Sep 97MY) = 30th Sold - 

UK #097. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 24th Apr 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 39th Sold -

UK #098. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 1st Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 46th Sold - (skyline uk)

UK #099. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 4th Apr 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 37th Sold - Missing since 2015.

UK #100. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 24th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 48th Sold - (sam_j)

UK #101. Was KR4 Platinum Silver but now a custom metallic Blue was registered on 27th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 49th Sold - (was R4VENS/TomR's in Germany since 2009)

UK #102. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 20th Jan 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 78th Sold - 

UK #103. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 17th Jul 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 44th Sold - (Heku)

UK #104. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 21st May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 43rd Sold - Missing since 2004.

UK #105. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 3rd Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 71st Sold - Missing since 2007.

UK #106. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 47th Sold - Missing since 2007.

UK #107. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 7th May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 42nd Sold - Missing since 2015.

UK #108. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 19th Feb 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 82nd Sold - Missing since 2010.

UK #109. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Sep 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 51st Sold - Missing since 2014.

UK #110. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 50th Sold - Missing since 2001.

UK #111. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 31st Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 62nd Sold - 

UK #112. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 20th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 67th Sold - Missing since 2014. 

UK #113. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 15th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 55th Sold - Missing since 2009.

UK #114. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 6th May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 41st Sold - Missing since 2005.

UK #115. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 30th Sep 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 52nd Sold - 

UK #116. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 68th Sold - Missing since 2007.

UK #117. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 2nd Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 69th Sold - (Bodiebruv)

UK #118. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 11th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 64th Sold - Missing since 2010.

UK #119. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 29th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 60th Sold - Missing since 2009.

UK #120. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 21st Apr 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 38th Sold - 

UK #121. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 6th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 53rd Sold - 

UK #122. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 1st Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 83rd Sold - (Per G)

UK #123. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 29th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 61st Sold - 

UK #124. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 16th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 72nd Sold - Missing since 2006.

UK #125. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 22nd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 57th Sold - Missing since 2010.

UK #126. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 30th Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 89th Sold - Missing.

UK #127. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 5th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 63rd Sold - Missing since 2005.

UK #128. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 17th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 73rd Sold - 

UK #129. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was Reg No "S56 UOS" was registered on ???? ??? 199? (Dec 97MY) = ??th Sold - Missing.

UK #130. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 17th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 74th Sold - 

UK #131. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 29th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 76th Sold - Missing since 2014.

UK #132. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 54th Sold - (andyR43 Broken up)

UK #133. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 13th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 65th Sold - Missing since 2007.

UK #134. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 84th Sold - Missing since 2004.

UK #135. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 22nd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 56th Sold - Missing since 2008.

UK #136. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 18th Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 87th Sold - (jon379)

UK #137. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 1st Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 85th Sold - 

UK #138. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 23rd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 86th Sold - Missing since 2007.

UK #139. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 59th Sold - (TomR.)

UK #140. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 5th Feb 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 80th Sold - Missing since 2003.

UK #141. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 22nd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 58th Sold - Missing since 2009.

UK #142. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 30th Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 88th Sold - Missing since 2012.

UK #143. Is Purple was registered on 2nd Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 70th Sold - 

UK #144. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 1st Jan 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 77th Sold - (Broken in Germany 2013) 

UK #145. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #146. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #147. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #148. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #149. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #150. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? *


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hooray, someone else actually knows the correct name for the R33 Purple - It's not MIDNIGHT !!!!!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Steve said:


> *Hooray, someone else actually knows the correct name for the R33 Purple - It's not MIDNIGHT !!!!!*


Only in the UK is LP2 not called Midnight Purple Steve.....:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Like your avitar too !


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Steve said:


> *Like your avitar too !*


Thank you!

Although its not a UKDM Skyline GT-R, I wouldn't have had it if it wasn't for the Middlehurst vehicles attracting my curiosity back in the late 1990's.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Is there a way to check if cars have been written off or scrapped Sean?

I know one owner who had 3 TP cars having written off 2 of them.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

matt j said:


> *Is there a way to check if cars have been written off or scrapped Sean?
> 
> I know one owner who had 3 TP cars having written off 2 of them.*


A free way of finding out Matt, No. 

Good HPi checks will tell you this information along with finance and some now include MOT stuff too but this costs money to access.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

#68 getting ready for the summer.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Better hurry then Andy as you just know that after 3 days of sun, summer is over !!!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Steve said:


> *Better hurry then Andy as you just know that after 3 days of sun, summer is over !!!*


Glad to see that the current weather is holding on because its amazing what come out of the wood work as the outside temperatures rise!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

This may be of interest to any UKDM Skyline GT-R Owner or Enthusiast out there?!



August/September 2016's copy of *"Modern Classics"* magazine has a short article on these special UK BCNR33's....









It features chassis number 089 that was a rare one Owner from new low mileage example that was unmolested until it was traded in back at Middlehurst's when the Guy past away. 

Its a sad story but good to see interest in these rare UK cars once again!


----------



## Roars (Sep 7, 2016)

I've got one. It's a 1999 so a late one.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roars (Sep 7, 2016)

Forgot to add #99 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## R33JONO (Aug 17, 2011)

After doing some more research on my car I have found out that it was originally regretted on the 4th of November 1997 as R1 GTR.
Quite funny as there is information showing it was also R2 GTR.
Does make you wonder how many press cars there really were!!


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

3?
BCNR33-042091
BCNR33-042092
BCNR33-042093
Have GB model codes (GGJPRWFR33ZDAYGB1Z) and were manufactured a couple of months before the main set of 100
GTR-Registry.com - EN-BCNR33-VIN change Filter Type to Great Britain V-Spec.


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

R33JONO said:


> After doing some more research on my car I have found out that it was originally regretted on the 4th of November 1997 as R1 GTR.
> Quite funny as there is information showing it was also R2 GTR.
> Does make you wonder how many press cars there really were!!


I have a copy of Autocar Magazine from 27th September 2000 and in the classified ads in the back is a silver 1997 R33GTR registration number R2GTR for sale for £27,995ono. Most likely your car. :thumbsup:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Long shot _(I know)_ but does anyone recognise this UKDM Skyline GT-R....



which was once "R1 MDT" because I've failed to find anything about it so far....:bawling:


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

I made a page for your cars 

GTR-Registry.com - EN-R33-GTR-V-Spec-Great-Britain

It also has the 2 complete brochure scans which were kindly provided by Marco ZM.

Any issues or suggestions/changes just let me know.


----------



## R33bcn (Mar 12, 2017)

Number 93 still alive


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

9TR said:


> 3?
> BCNR33-042091
> BCNR33-042092
> BCNR33-042093
> ...


Is ther any similar info' regarding the UK spec R34's that were registered by Nissan GB prior to the 80 official cars. I have one but what happened to the rest?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Nope sorry can only go off of what's in the model code and there wasn't any others in the R34 range like that.


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

9TR said:


> Nope sorry can only go off of what's in the model code and there wasn't any others in the R34 range like that.


Well at least I can start you off in filling in the blanks with mine.
BNR34-001448 was converted to UK full spec and registered new by Nissan GB at Bicester Oxfordshire in June 99. If you want pictures I can supply privately.


----------



## NorSkyline (Jul 1, 2006)

I used to own nr. 61 and nr. 64.
Nr. 64 was a nightmare, turned out be rusted away underneath... :/

Will post some pics...


----------



## NorSkyline (Jul 1, 2006)

Attached a few pics of my old UK spec R33`s 
nr. 61 and nr.64. (61 has changed front bumper to JDM spec and Type2 Xenon`s)

JN1GAPR33U00061 / JN1GAPR33U00064


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

NorSkyline said:


> *Attached a few pics of my old UK spec R33`s
> nr. 61 and nr.64. (61 has changed front bumper to JDM spec and Type2 Xenon`s)
> 
> JN1GAPR33U00061 / JN1GAPR33U00064*


Thanks for sharing those NorSkyline! :thumbsup:

These were originally registered as R82 SDB and R98 SDB here in the UK. Out of curiosity, Would you happen to know if both of these vehicles survive today?

Best Regards Sean!


----------



## NorSkyline (Jul 1, 2006)

Car 104?! JN1GAPR33U0000104
Blue 

Is also in Norway.

Car 63; JN1GAPR33U0000063
Silver 

Also in Norway.

(I know both owners)


Both my old cars are still alive, so are is this two also.


----------



## NorSkyline (Jul 1, 2006)

I`ve just checked, and apparently the vin started at 51,

"All Great Britain V-Specs have a 17 digit VIN between JN1GAPR33U0000051 and JN1GAPR33U0000150"

So my old cars should be car nr. 10 and 13 (dreaded 13, no wonder it`s rusted to pieces...  )


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*UKDM BCNR33 List - June 2017 update :-


UK #051. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 4th Sold - 

UK #052. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 5th Sold - Missing since 2011.

UK #053. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 15th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 27th Sold - Missing since 2013.

UK #054. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 4th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 2nd Sold - (R33JONO)

UK #055. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 18th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 10th Sold - 

UK #056. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 19th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 11th Sold - 

UK #057. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 13th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 8th Sold - Missing since 2007.

UK #058. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 19th Nov 2002 (Aug 97MY) = 90th Sold - 

UK #059. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Aug 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #060. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 6th Sold - 

UK #061. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 9th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 3rd Sold - (was NorSkyline's) Alive in Norway since 2011.

UK #062. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 9th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 19th Sold - Missing since 2010.

UK #063. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 12th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 7th Sold - Alive in Norway since 2013.

UK #064. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 22nd Sold - (was NorSkyline's) Alive in Norway since 2013.

UK #065. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 9th Sold - Missing since 2012.

UK #066. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 26th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 15th Sold - Missing since 2008.

UK #067. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 16th Sold - 

UK #068. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 3rd Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 1st Sold - (R32 Combat)

UK #069T. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 19th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 12th Sold - 

UK #070. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 8th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 18th Sold - (erixtar1992)

UK #071. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Aug 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #072. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 20th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 14th Sold - Written Off.

UK #073. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 5th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 25th Sold - (Tranq)

UK #074. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Feb 1999 (Aug 97MY) = 79th Sold - (C7 JFW)

UK #075. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 29th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 31st Sold - 

UK #076. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 18th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 20th Sold - 

UK #077. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 3rd Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 24th Sold - Missing since 2005.

UK #078. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 14th Mar 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 35th Sold - 

UK #079. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Aug 97MY) - UNKNOWN??

UK #080. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 16th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 28th Sold - Missing since 2007.

UK #081. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 21st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 29th Sold - Broken up 2015.

UK #082. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 10th Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 26th Sold - Missing since 2009.

UK #083. Is QM1 White but should be KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 23rd Dec 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 75th Sold - Missing since 2015.

UK #084. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 27th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 17th Sold - Missing since 2014.

UK #085. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 1st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 23rd Sold - 

UK #086. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 3rd Mar 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 34th Sold - Missing since 2013.

UK #087. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 19th Dec 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 21st Sold - 

UK #088. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 20th Nov 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 66th Sold - Missing since 2008.

UK #089. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Mar 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 36th Sold - 

UK #090. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 6th May 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 40th Sold - Missing since 2003.

UK #091. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 10th Feb 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 33rd Sold - Missing since 2014.

UK #092. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 1st Aug 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 45th Sold - 

UK #093. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 19th Nov 1997 (Aug 97MY) = 13th Sold - Missing since 2015.

UK #094. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 31st Jan 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 32nd Sold - 

UK #095. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 15th Feb 1999 (Aug 97MY) = 81st Sold - (matt j)

UK #096. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 27th Jan 1998 (Sep 97MY) = 30th Sold - 

UK #097. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 24th Apr 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 39th Sold -

UK #098. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 1st Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 46th Sold - (skyline uk)

UK #099. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 4th Apr 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 37th Sold - Missing since 2015.

UK #100. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 24th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 48th Sold - (sam_j)

UK #101. Was KR4 Platinum Silver but now a custom metallic Blue was registered on 27th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 49th Sold - (was R4VENS/TomR's in Germany since 2009)

UK #102. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 20th Jan 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 78th Sold - 

UK #103. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 17th Jul 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 44th Sold - (Heku)

UK #104. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 21st May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 43rd Sold - Alive in Norway since 2004.

UK #105. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 3rd Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 71st Sold - Missing since 2007.

UK #106. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 47th Sold - Missing since 2007.

UK #107. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 7th May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 42nd Sold - Missing since 2015.

UK #108. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 19th Feb 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 82nd Sold - Missing since 2010.

UK #109. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Sep 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 51st Sold - Missing since 2014.

UK #110. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 50th Sold - Missing since 2001.

UK #111. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 31st Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 62nd Sold - 

UK #112. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 20th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 67th Sold - Missing since 2014. 

UK #113. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 15th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 55th Sold - Missing since 2009.

UK #114. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 6th May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 41st Sold - Missing since 2005.

UK #115. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 30th Sep 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 52nd Sold - 

UK #116. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 68th Sold - Missing since 2007.

UK #117. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 2nd Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 69th Sold - (Bodiebruv)

UK #118. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 11th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 64th Sold - Missing since 2010.

UK #119. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 29th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 60th Sold - Missing since 2009.

UK #120. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 21st Apr 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 38th Sold - 

UK #121. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 6th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 53rd Sold - 

UK #122. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 1st Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 83rd Sold - (Per G)

UK #123. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 29th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 61st Sold - 

UK #124. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 16th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 72nd Sold - Missing since 2006.

UK #125. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 22nd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 57th Sold - Missing since 2010.

UK #126. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 30th Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 89th Sold - Missing.

UK #127. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 5th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 63rd Sold - Missing since 2005.

UK #128. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 17th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 73rd Sold - 

UK #129. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was Reg No "S56 UOS" was registered on ???? ??? 199? (Dec 97MY) = ??th Sold - Missing.

UK #130. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 17th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 74th Sold - 

UK #131. Is KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 29th Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 76th Sold - Missing since 2014.

UK #132. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 14th Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 54th Sold - (andyR43 Broken up)

UK #133. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 13th Nov 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 65th Sold - Missing since 2007.

UK #134. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 1st Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 84th Sold - Missing since 2004.

UK #135. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 22nd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 56th Sold - Missing since 2008.

UK #136. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 18th Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 87th Sold - (jon379)

UK #137. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 1st Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 85th Sold - 

UK #138. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 23rd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 86th Sold - Missing since 2007.

UK #139. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 27th Aug 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 59th Sold - (TomR.)

UK #140. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 5th Feb 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 80th Sold - Missing since 2003.

UK #141. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 22nd Oct 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 58th Sold - Missing since 2009.

UK #142. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue was registered on 30th Mar 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 88th Sold - Missing since 2012.

UK #143. Is Purple was registered on 2nd Dec 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 70th Sold - 

UK #144. Is KR4 Platinum Silver was registered on 1st Jan 1999 (Dec 97MY) = 77th Sold - (Broken in Germany 2013) 

UK #145. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #146. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #147. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #148. Is KR4 Platinum Silver (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #149. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? 

UK #150. Is BN6 Sapphire Blue (Dec 97MY) - UNKNOWN?? *


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

NorSkyline said:


> *I`ve just checked, and apparently the vin started at 51,
> 
> "All Great Britain V-Specs have a 17 digit VIN between JN1GAPR33U0000051 and JN1GAPR33U0000150"
> 
> So my old cars should be car nr. 10 and 13 (dreaded 13, no wonder it`s rusted to pieces...  )*


Thanks very much NorSkyline for all the information you have provided, I've updated the list accordingly. You've been a truly great help and its nice to know that more of these rare edition cars still exist! :thumbsup:

For some reason the UK numbered cars were not built or sold in numerical order so #061 was actually the 3rd car sold by Middlehursts and your other Skyline #064 was the 22nd. Its mad isn't it!

As you can see in your pictures, #063 was registered as R33 BOY here in the UK but it was also PRM 1R sometime during its lifetime. The last car mentioned, #104 here in the UK was originally R26 BND. 

HTH!


----------



## Dazsw (May 26, 2017)

#068 now belongs to me.

According the the V5, it was first registered on 03/12/1997.

And although orginally Sapphire Blue it is now JLR Martinique blue.


----------



## NorSkyline (Jul 1, 2006)

K66 SKY said:


> Thanks very much NorSkyline for all the information you have provided, I've updated the list accordingly. You've been a truly great help and its nice to know that more of these rare edition cars still exist! :thumbsup:
> 
> For some reason the UK numbered cars were not built or sold in numerical order so #061 was actually the 3rd car sold by Middlehursts and your other Skyline #064 was the 22nd. Its mad isn't it!
> 
> ...


No problem... 

I`ve found yet another one; 
JN1GAPR33U0000134

Imported Norway 2006, de-registered sicnce 2010

I think the owner died in quite young age arround 2009, and the brother of the deceased took over the car.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Dazsw said:


> *#068 now belongs to me.
> 
> According the the V5, it was first registered on 03/12/1997.
> 
> And although orginally Sapphire Blue it is now JLR Martinique blue.*


Andy's old car and a well known BCNR33, I'm sure you'll enjoy that landmark Skyline GT-R Dazsw! 





NorSkyline said:


> *No problem...
> 
> I`ve found yet another one;
> JN1GAPR33U0000134
> ...


Thanks again for finding yet another one NorSkyline! 

Such a sad story though. Number 134 left the UK sometime during 2004 and was registered here as T873 LFM, I wonder where it spent its days before it was registered in Norway in 2006?


----------



## NorSkyline (Jul 1, 2006)

K66 SKY said:


> Andy's old car and a well known BCNR33, I'm sure you'll enjoy that landmark Skyline GT-R Dazsw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can sometimes be quite difficult to register a Skyline in Norway, it`s not unusual that it takes 1year +. It`s easier now, but the car has to be 100% stock, if not, it wont pass the strict check at the Norwegian road authorities. (They check the cars themselves, not mot test like in the UK)
Also taxes used to really high on these cars, back in 2006 they were about 15`000GBP + 25% vat.
A brand new Nissan GT-R costs about 200`000GBP in Norway, about 50% of the sticker price is taxes.... :bawling:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

NorSkyline said:


> *It can sometimes be quite difficult to register a Skyline in Norway, it`s not unusual that it takes 1year +. It`s easier now, but the car has to be 100% stock, if not, it wont pass the strict check at the Norwegian road authorities. (They check the cars themselves, not mot test like in the UK)
> Also taxes used to really high on these cars, back in 2006 they were about 15`000GBP + 25% vat.
> A brand new Nissan GT-R costs about 200`000GBP in Norway, about 50% of the sticker price is taxes.... :bawling:*


WOW! I didn't know that, You've really got to be an enthusiast then NorSkyline...


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Norway is no place for a car enthusiast as I understand, taxes on gas cars over there is staggering while Tesla has sold more cars in Norway then anywhere else in the world due to tax cut, yet they have a lot of oil resources.

Skickat från min HTC One via Tapatalk


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I have come across chassis number 105. Unfortunately the chassis/shell is not in a good condition and the owner has had it for 14 years with the head developing a crack and it being stored for a few years. The owner is now breaking the car for parts. I do have a photo of the vin but won't share this here


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

No way! Wheres that?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

erixtar1992 said:


> No way! Wheres that?


Right near the coast in Essex


----------



## R33JONO (Aug 17, 2011)

Just spotted no93 for sale on e bay.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> *I have come across chassis number 105. Unfortunately the chassis/shell is not in a good condition and the owner has had it for 14 years with the head developing a crack and it being stored for a few years. The owner is now breaking the car for parts. I do have a photo of the vin but won't share this here*


Thanks for sharing this information JapFreak786 but its so sad to hear of yet another one meeting its demise. This car #105 was once registered as S388 LUX but I do believe is S555 GTR currently and has been off the road since 2007.

Can the shell not be saved? I know that all R33's seem to rust out prematurely due to the copious amounts of seam sealer used around the rear floor pan and rear sill/quarter panel areas _(and the huge gaps and massive tolerances between the floor joining panels doesn't help corrosion matters either)_ but this usually looks much worse than it actually is when you cut out the rot to replace the rotten sections on a Skyline.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

From what I saw off the shell, there isn't that much that can be saved. I have had a few people message me asking for the owners details but the owner has not responded to me


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet that the shell on the silver one could be saved and more importantly, I'd be interested in it too.

The UK cars are becoming sought after, so even cars that have corroded extensively can now be justified for saving.

On the subject of the cars, having visited GTR-Registry.com, it may be of value to adjust the numbering scheme K66 SKY posted previously, as according to the registry, my car has vin ending 74, but is actually car #24

JN1GAPR33U0000074	GGJPRWFR33ZE4AAQ-S	V-Spec (Great Britain)	1997-08	BN6 Deep Marine Blue	

(1G) 2 Door Coupe; (2GJ + 11Z) RB26DETT; (4P) 4WD HICAS; (7F) 5 Speed Manual; (14A) Super Fine Hard Coat; (15A) Rear Wiper; (16Q) Large Front Spoiler (V-Spec); (18S) Great Britain Export	Great Britain V-Spec (Series 3) #24/100+3 Prototype


----------



## Dazsw (May 26, 2017)

Does anyone else have one of the official 100 UK R33 GTRs?

Reason I ask, my car has all sorts of bits missing which I am trying to correct.

Just now I am trying to get the fog light working.

I have the switch on the dash, it works as it lights up when pressed and you hear the relay clicking, the problem is the wiring is not there at the back to connect to the light.

So if someone has a UK R33 can you tell me where the fog light wiring routes?

Also, where the wiring loom attaches to the left rear light cluster, I have another wire with a plug in that area, but nothing to connect to?


----------



## USNR33GTR (Aug 24, 2017)

Bought my Silver 95 BCNR33 V-Spec in Rotterdam a few months ago. How would I be able to identify if it's a UK R33 compared to one converted to imperial? It has an OEM mph speedometer, and clocks mileage in miles. Beings that the owner that had it before me was Dutch, and he supposedly had it a while, I'm betting he wouldn't have made an imperial speedo'd car his first choice, which led me to believe it may have come from across the channel.

Edit: Apparently they weren't imported to UK until 1997, according to what I've read, so that puts mine out. No idea why someone from a metric country would willingly switch to an imperial speedo...


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

USNR33GTR said:


> *How would I be able to identify if it's a UK R33 compared to one converted to imperial? *


All of the 100 UKDM BCNR33's have a unique seventeen digit chassis number, The JDM ones are thirteen. This is the easiest way to tell what you have USNR33GTR!



USNR33GTR said:


> *Edit: Apparently they weren't imported to UK until 1997, according to what I've read, so that puts mine out. *


There were twenty Imports that were sold via Middlehurst Nissan before the UK's one hundred allocation to prove their was indeed a market in Our Country for such a niche performance vehicle. Yours might be one of these? 



USNR33GTR said:


> *No idea why someone from a metric country would willingly switch to an imperial speedo...*


Some people like to be different and stand out from the crowd?! I have a friend in Germany who fitted UK Vauxhall MPH clocks to His Opel Omega Evo 500 for just this very reason. Its surprising how much attention these little details get when you are on display at a car show with dozens of the same model parked next to each other....


----------



## USNR33GTR (Aug 24, 2017)

K66 SKY said:


> Its surprising how much attention these little details get when you are on display at a car show with dozens of the same model parked next to each other....


Fair enough :thumbsup: 

I'll pull the vin plate and see what I'm working with.


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

USNR33GTR said:


> Bought my Silver 95 BCNR33 V-Spec in Rotterdam a few months ago. How would I be able to identify if it's a UK R33 compared to one converted to imperial? It has an OEM mph speedometer, and clocks mileage in miles. Beings that the owner that had it before me was Dutch, and he supposedly had it a while, I'm betting he wouldn't have made an imperial speedo'd car his first choice, which led me to believe it may have come from across the channel.
> 
> Edit: Apparently they weren't imported to UK until 1997, according to what I've read, so that puts mine out. No idea why someone from a metric country would willingly switch to an imperial speedo...



i sold my uk r33 to rotterdam last year...


----------



## DazWRC (Oct 30, 2017)

Can someone confirm Platinum Silver Paint Code for 95 R33 GT-R is KLO cheers, folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

DazWRC said:


> Can someone confirm Platinum Silver Paint Code for 95 R33 GT-R is KLO cheers, folks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/37809-paint-codes.html


----------



## USNR33GTR (Aug 24, 2017)

RobH69 said:


> i sold my uk r33 to rotterdam last year...


Email me when you can at [email protected]; let's see if they're one in the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

So today we bought this R33 BCNR33-042091	GGJPRWFR33ZDAYGB1Z

For those who are unaware which version this is, this is the first ever preproduction prototype UK spec car. No1 of 3


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

davew said:


> *So today we bought this R33 BCNR33-042091	GGJPRWFR33ZDAYGB1Z
> 
> For those who are unaware which version this is, this is the first ever preproduction prototype UK spec car. No1 of 3*


Care to share some pictures of this rare car with us all please Dave?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Cool, well done. Interested to see more


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

will get some pictures up when it arrives, available for sale BTW.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Where there ever an U.K. R33***8217;s sold in white? I don***8217;t believe there was going off this thread. My reason for asking is that I have obtained a U.K. front and rear bumper separately and will be fitting these onto my car when the time comes


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> Where there ever an U.K. R33***8217;s sold in white? I don***8217;t believe there was going off this thread. My reason for asking is that I have obtained a U.K. front and rear bumper separately and will be fitting these onto my car when the time comes


Have a look on the registry:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> *Were there ever an U.K. R33's sold in white? I don't believe there was going off this thread. My reason for asking is that I have obtained a U.K. front and rear bumper separately and will be fitting these onto my car when the time comes*


Well....




K66 SKY said:


> *UKDM BCNR33 List - June 2017 update :-
> 
> 
> UK #083. Is QM1 White but should be KH3 Kuro Black was registered on 23rd Dec 1998 (Aug 97MY) = 75th Sold - Missing since 2015.
> ...



Hope that above answers your question JapFreak786!


----------



## R33Smitty (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello all 
Edited the post to remove chassis plate photo and removed full registration to comply with advice in previous posts.
I'm not sure if this thread is still active, I own one of the MIDDLEHURST R33 GTR V-Spec.
I would love to try and get more info about the UK cars.
My car 
Reg: R**GTR 
Colour KR4 
First registered Jan 1998
Sold & tunned by NISSAN MIDDLEHURST to 400bhp.
Unfortunately Nissan MIDDLEHURST had a new computer system installed and most of the records they used to hold are no longer available. 
The exact make & type of components used by Nissan to increase the power of the car to their 400bhp package is a little vague.
I have includes a picture of the chassis plate to try and gather as much infomation as possible for my car and the other UK R33 GTR's.
I'm not sure if posting the chassis plate photo is a good idea or not if anyone thinks it's best to take the picture down please let me or a moderator know so it can be removed quickly.
I am new to Skyline ownership but have longed to own one for a very long time.
The car I have looks to be in quite decent condition but if anyone has any kind of workshop manual I would be very grateful if you could send me a link or better still a copy, so that I can start to understand what's involved with fixing a few issues I already have.
I can't wait for the better weather and less salt on the roads so I can get back out and enjoy the car.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

welcome aboard mate. We carry plenty of spares if you need any.



R33Smitty said:


> Hello all
> I'm not sure if this thread is still active, I own one of the MIDDLEHURST R33 GTR V-Spec.
> I would love to try and get more info about the UK cars.
> My car
> ...


----------



## R33Smitty (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks Dave 
There is always parts or stuff that I would like to improve the car, I would love to get a set of bi xenon headlights if I can find them at a reasonable price.
I don't know if they would be plug and play with my car due to it not being spec'd when new.
My offside headlight is letting in water due to a cracked clip on the lenses that has caused the black finish inside the light to peel.
The two major items I need to get sorted is the small amount of rust around the nearside turret and the oil leak from the rear of the front differential around the pinion.
I don't know how difficult it will be to sort the oil leak or what's involved getting to it.
The forum is great for gathering info, but being new to the Skyline life I'm out of my depth.
Is your business braking and selling JDM cars and parts only?
It's difficult for me to do much spanner work and crawling around under the car because I have mobility crap stopping me.
I need to start getting a little black book full of trusted JDM and Jap car specialists that won't rip me off or take on work that they have no experience with.
I would love to build the car to 550bhp at the wheels and all covering mods, but the car is so original I don't know if it would be better to just keep it fairly stock with just coilovers wheels and subtle mods?
Where we route I go it's going to take a very long time due to financial constraints.
Ian


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hiya

xenons are very sought after and pull a real premium,
they are plug abd play though.

We cover more than any other trader on here,
restoration, rebuilds, new parts, old parts,
servicing etc. And we offer our own collection and delivery service.

You can check our facebook page if you do that.

Enjoys your car, 33's are seeing a huge jump in values right now.

Were restoring 9 33's here right now inc 2 UK versions.





R33Smitty said:


> Thanks Dave
> There is always parts or stuff that I would like to improve the car, I would love to get a set of bi xenon headlights if I can find them at a reasonable price.
> I don't know if they would be plug and play with my car due to it not being spec'd when new.
> My offside headlight is letting in water due to a cracked clip on the lenses that has caused the black finish inside the light to peel.
> ...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Just have to trim the headlight fittings if you fit xenons to a car that didn***8217;t come with them from factory IIRC


----------



## R33Smitty (Aug 30, 2017)

After contacting Andy at MIDDLEHURST today I can confirm that I'm the proud owner of car 94/100 the specs listed within this thread for my car are all correct.
This being my first Skyline I would love someone knowledgeable to go over the car just to put my mind at rest that I have a decent starting point.
I already know of three issues the first being a small front diff oil leak, second and third are more cosmetic issues.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

JapFreak786 said:


> Just have to trim the headlight fittings if you fit xenons to a car that didn***8217;t come with them from factory IIRC


UK cars are all series 3 and came with Xenons. They were removed and replaced with halogens to comply at the time.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Matt. Any idea what they did with the Xenon lights after they replaced them?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

JapFreak786 said:


> Thanks Matt. Any idea what they did with the Xenon lights after they replaced them?


Sold them on I believe.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

R33Smitty said:


> After contacting Andy at MIDDLEHURST today I can confirm that I'm the proud owner of car 94/100 the specs listed within this thread for my car are all correct.
> This being my first Skyline I would love someone knowledgeable to go over the car just to put my mind at rest that I have a decent starting point.
> I already know of three issues the first being a small front diff oil leak, second and third are more cosmetic issues.


Hi Smitty

where are you?


----------



## R33Smitty (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Dave 
I'm in Bedford I know your up north somewhere, before I joined this forum and before I got my R33 I was interested in a car you had advertised on eBay some time back I can't remember the exact car you had listed at the time I knew very little about you and TheGTRShop but you did call me to talk about the car you had on offer.
I really regret not coming to see the car you was listing but at the time I wasn't able to get lift up north so I could come home with your car if it worked out.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

R33Smitty said:


> Hi Dave
> I'm in Bedford I know your up north somewhere, before I joined this forum and before I got my R33 I was interested in a car you had advertised on eBay some time back I can't remember the exact car you had listed at the time I knew very little about you and TheGTRShop but you did call me to talk about the car you had on offer.
> I really regret not coming to see the car you was listing but at the time I wasn't able to get lift up north so I could come home with your car if it worked out.


Well its sounds like you fell on your feet with this one. we do offer a full service including collection and delivery if so required. Were pretty much geared up for everything here, ranging from parts to complete bare shell restorations and everything in between.

Maybe drop us a call to chat further if you like?

Kindest regards

dave


----------



## R33Smitty (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks Dave 
I really don't know what I have until someone that knows these cars has a good look round it for me.
The car looks ok to me but there are slight paint variations all round the car so over the years bits n pieces have been repainted.
But there is some rust to deal with plus a few minor oil leaks.
I'd love to get the engine forged and stroked heat treated gas flowed head approx 550 at wheels would also need full cooling oil and water mods plus high mount exhaust and full manifold back plus getrag box and sort out the diffs act.
What kind costs would be involved to do each part of the wish list?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

R33Smitty said:


> Thanks Dave
> I really don't know what I have until someone that knows these cars has a good look round it for me.
> The car looks ok to me but there are slight paint variations all round the car so over the years bits n pieces have been repainted.
> But there is some rust to deal with plus a few minor oil leaks.
> ...


Feel free to give me a call tomorrow at the shop Smitty 01429838885


----------



## R33Smitty (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for the contact info, will try and give you a call tomorrow if I get a chance.
It would be great to get some sorta idea of costing for each part of the build if it's possible, I realise it would be a ball park figure but it'll give me something to aim for budget wise.
I just want to do the right thing for the car, I like the idea of carrying out the modifications but my car is pretty much stock at the moment other than the mods carried out by NISSAN for the 400bhp upgrade & ss turbo's 
The most important thing for me is that the car gets over built so that reliabilty is never going to be a concern as best as it can be.
I'm not sure if values will increase in future so want to keep the car as stock looking as possible so as not to hurt the value later on.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R33Smitty said:


> *After contacting Andy at MIDDLEHURST today I can confirm that I'm the proud owner of car 94/100 the specs listed within this thread for my car are all correct.*


That's good to read R33Smitty! 

Lots of people worked very hard and shared vital information to allow us all track and trace as many vehicles as we did.


----------



## R33Smitty (Aug 30, 2017)

I contacted Andy at MIDDLEHURST via email and was told that I had car 94/100 the last few digits of my Vin. Ending 094 but out of curiosity double checked the car details via gtr-registry and found out the car comes back with different results.

JN1GAPR33U0000094	GGJPRWFR33ZE4AAQ-S	V-Spec (Great Britain)	1997-08	KR4 Sonic Silver	

(1G) 2 Door Coupe; (2GJ + 11Z) RB26DETT; (4P) 4WD HICAS; (7F) 5 Speed Manual; (14A) Super Fine Hard Coat; (15A) Rear Wiper; (16Q) Large Front Spoiler (V-Spec); (18S) Great Britain Export	Great Britain V-Spec (Series 3) #44/100+3 Prototype

The info from GTR-registry all looks spot on, so do I have #94 or #44 ?
I'm not sure why the details differ, can anyone shed some light?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R33Smitty said:


> *
> The info from GTR-registry all looks spot on, so do I have #94 or #44 ?
> I'm not sure why the details differ, can anyone shed some light?*


If you read this topic fully, The cars were not sold in chronological order and the UK numbers started at #050 and finished on #150.....

So your #094 car was built/sold almost smack bang in the middle of the production run and on Our current most up to date information was the 32nd car sold/registered.

HTH!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R33Smitty said:


> I contacted Andy at MIDDLEHURST via email and was told that I had car 94/100 the last few digits of my Vin. Ending 094 but out of curiosity double checked the car details via gtr-registry and found out the car comes back with different results.


Andy told me the same back in '99 *BUT* they were not sold in order so in irrespective of VIN number, you have to look at the date of first registration.



R33Smitty said:


> JN1GAPR33U0000094	GGJPRWFR33ZE4AAQ-S	V-Spec (Great Britain)	1997-08	KR4 Sonic Silver
> 
> (1G) 2 Door Coupe; (2GJ + 11Z) RB26DETT; (4P) 4WD HICAS; (7F) 5 Speed Manual; (14A) Super Fine Hard Coat; (15A) Rear Wiper; (16Q) Large Front Spoiler (V-Spec); (18S) Great Britain Export	Great Britain V-Spec (Series 3) #44/100+3 Prototype
> 
> ...


You have chassis number 094, it was the 44th car sold.
Hope that clears it up for you pal.


----------



## R33Smitty (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone 
It's good to know where my car fits into the picture.
All we need now is for the salt to be washed from the roads and some fine weather so the cars can come out for a good run.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

R33Smitty said:


> Thanks everyone
> It's good to know where my car fits into the picture.
> All we need now is for the salt to be washed from the roads and some fine weather so the cars can come out for a good run.


The Salt is never washed from the roads sadly. It simply dries up and sits there for the next downpour, hence our corrosion issues, so even a summer shower can turn into a saga. Besy hosing the underside off after any wet driving. Sorry to put a damper on it LOL!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R33Smitty said:


> *All we need now is for the salt to be washed from the roads and some fine weather so the cars can come out for a good run.*


_Eh?? Don't be such a Girlie! Buy yourself some scruffy clothes, a power washer and get some shares in Waxoyl and *USE* your Skyline fully all year round as God intended R33Smitty!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## R33Smitty (Aug 30, 2017)

A few years back is of thought nothing of jacking the car up and getting under it with a pressure washer and wax oil; I can't do it anymore I have had three discs go in my lumber spine, even after having the opp to fix it I'm in constant pain.
Sods luck I guess.
I used to love working on my cars and spending days detailing them.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R33Smitty said:


> *I used to love working on my cars and spending days detailing them.*


I hate doing both of those and see them as nothing but chores. Polishing properly takes almost as much prep as a full respray! 

I'd much rather fill the old girls tank and spend a few hours emptying it on an epic drive over the Valleys and back again....


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

K66 SKY said:


> I hate doing both of those and see them as nothing but chores. Polishing properly takes almost as much prep as a full respray!
> 
> I'd much rather fill the old girls tank and spend a few hours emptying it on an epic drive over the Valleys and back again....


That's why I painted mine matte finish, no polishing needed! :nervous:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2001)

I owned the UK spec GTR with the registration 'R33 GTR' that I bought in approx 2005ish, from a chap in Thetford, Norfolk. At the time, it had a rebuilt engine by Middlehurst, HKS GT-SS Turbos and a chipped ECU. I then fitted a Blitz boost controller and a Power FC, and re-mapped to 444hp if I remember correctly. Be interesting to see where this car is now...

Thanks


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Chris said:


> I owned the UK spec GTR with the registration 'R33 GTR' that I bought in approx 2005ish, from a chap in Thetford, Norfolk. At the time, it had a rebuilt engine by Middlehurst, HKS GT-SS Turbos and a chipped ECU. I then fitted a Blitz boost controller and a Power FC, and re-mapped to 444hp if I remember correctly. Be interesting to see where this car is now...
> 
> Thanks


My records say that this is Chassis Number JN1GAPR33U0000109 and this Silver Skyline GT-R was once registered as S901 SNG Chris. Sadly I've no further information on this vehicle and it has not been on the road since SORN'd in November 2014....

HTH!


----------



## Kemberc6124 (Dec 4, 2017)

I have number 93 and live not to far from you in Cambridgeshire ***55357;***56898;


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Kemberc6124 said:


> *I have number 93 and live not to far from you in Cambridgeshire ***55357;***56898;*


Please tell me that its alive and well as my records go quiet in 2015!?


----------



## Kemberc6124 (Dec 4, 2017)

Yeah, still alive and well, currently in storage for this winter so should be back on the road next month after a good dusting down


----------



## SarfLondongeeza (Aug 16, 2018)

Chris said:


> I owned the UK spec GTR with the registration 'R33 GTR' that I bought in approx 2005ish, from a chap in Thetford, Norfolk. At the time, it had a rebuilt engine by Middlehurst, HKS GT-SS Turbos and a chipped ECU. I then fitted a Blitz boost controller and a Power FC, and re-mapped to 444hp if I remember correctly. Be interesting to see where this car is now...
> 
> Thanks


Hi Chris,

Remember chatting to you back in the day, I've still got S26 Blah Blah Blah and you sold me some polished inlet pipes when I was first sodding about with mine.

SLG


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2001)

SarfLondongeeza said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Remember chatting to you back in the day, I've still got S26 Blah Blah Blah and you sold me some polished inlet pipes when I was first sodding about with mine.
> 
> SLG


Hiya

My memory wasnt what it used to be dude! Was you down at the first Gaydon GTR meet I organised? Im sure Ive still got all the pics from that day somewhere.

Take care...C


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Chris said:


> *Was you down at the first Gaydon GTR meet I organised? Im sure Ive still got all the pics from that day somewhere.*


Care to share these pictures with us all on the Forum please Chris? I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd like to see them if you don't mind doing so....


----------



## gtrciho (Oct 22, 2018)

Has any1 got a v-box I can borrow? 
Regards rich


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

JN1GAPR33U0000113 showed up on Facebook for sale in Netherlands
https://www.facebook.com/AtsImports/posts/2420516848020788

Seller says repainted from silver to midnight purple and also has earlier seats not the red ones for some reason.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

9TR said:


> JN1GAPR33U0000113 showed up on Facebook for sale in Netherlands
> https://www.facebook.com/AtsImports/posts/2420516848020788
> 
> Seller says repainted from silver to midnight purple and also has earlier seats not the red ones for some reason.


And removed the passenger side airbag too? Doesn't look like a UK spec at all


----------



## Sigmund (Feb 2, 2015)

[email protected] M/S said:


> If you give me a week or so I maybe able to get the list of cars sold and registration numbers;
> 
> I have 3 cars in the yard at Abbey at the moment that are UK 33GTR's.
> 
> I also know of 3 that arent with us any more , 2 damaged by the same person as well.


Hi Mark

Does Abbey still have the records of the official (I believe that there were three?) 500R's that were sold in 1998?

I believe that I have one, and can message you my car's registration and VIN number.

Regards


----------



## Sigmund (Feb 2, 2015)

Chris said:


> I owned the UK spec GTR with the registration 'R33 GTR' that I bought in approx 2005ish, from a chap in Thetford, Norfolk. At the time, it had a rebuilt engine by Middlehurst, HKS GT-SS Turbos and a chipped ECU. I then fitted a Blitz boost controller and a Power FC, and re-mapped to 444hp if I remember correctly. Be interesting to see where this car is now...
> 
> Thanks


I remember this car with its perfect number plate, and the race I had with it coming back from Norwich on the A47 in a VR4


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

9TR said:


> *JN1GAPR33U0000113 showed up on Facebook for sale in Netherlands
> https://www.facebook.com/AtsImports/posts/2420516848020788
> 
> Seller says repainted from silver to midnight purple and also has earlier seats not the red ones for some reason.*


Sadly I'm with Matt on this one, Its not a UK car from those pictures Mark as that one is a Spec I Import with a Spec II steering wheel fitted. Wrongly listed or ringer??

Colour change info is also Bull$h1t IMHO as OEM silver cars were not painted black under their bonnets...also because no one in their right minds goes through all the work to remove the engine etc and repaints the bay in black primer! 

Colour code it with the rest of the car, yes but black primer?! Hmmmm....

JM2PW!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Sigmund said:


> *Hi Mark
> 
> Does Abbey still have the records of the official (I believe that there were three?) 500R's that were sold in 1998?
> 
> ...












I cannot speak for Mark @ Abbey Motorsport here but I don't believe that Middlehurst sold these 500R/600R tuning packages on a year by year only basis?

The three you speak of might be the only ones to have ever existed Sigmund because of their massive expense and limited popularity. Maybe its worth contacting Middlehurst Nissan directly to see if they still have records of these Skylines. Since I've been a forum member, I've only known of three genuine 500R cars....

One was a purple 1995 Spec I Import, the other was a super clear red 1996 Spec II Import _(which has been featured in some of the early posts on this very topic)_ and the final one being Andy Middlehursts own demo vehicle which was a UK Silver 1997 Spec III Skyline GT/R. 

AFAIK the last one mentioned above also became a 600R spec mobile advertisement for Middlehurst Motorsport and even went to 700bhp or 750bhp mark before being sold to an enthusiast in the Netherlands. 










HTH!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

We have a 500R. Midnight Purple 33.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

K66 SKY said:


> but I don't believe that Middlehurst sold these 500R/600R tuning packages on a year by year only basis?
> 
> The three you speak of might be the only ones to have ever existed Sigmund because of their massive expense and limited popularity. Maybe its worth contacting Middlehurst Nissan directly to see if they still have records of these Skylines. Since I've been a forum member, I've only known of three genuine 500R cars....


The 4/5/600R packages were just that, a package you could purchase at any time. I had the 400R done and then later upgraded to the 500R package before upgrading further.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Did someone mention 500R.....


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

They did but this a thread about UK cars


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

matt j said:


> *They did but this a thread about UK cars *












And Kadir's is by the look of that rear bumper Matt!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

K66 SKY said:


> And Kadir's is by the look of that rear bumper Matt!


I know that  BUT the picture I was responding to is of a red ‘500R’.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

matt j said:


> They did but this a thread about UK cars


I know  I saw someone comment about a red one n thought id join in.

I see the previous owner had already tried to join the club


----------



## Sigmund (Feb 2, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> I cannot speak for Mark @ Abbey Motorsport here but I don't believe that Middlehurst sold these 500R/600R tuning packages on a year by year only basis?
> 
> The three you speak of might be the only ones to have ever existed Sigmund because of their massive expense and limited popularity. Maybe its worth contacting Middlehurst Nissan directly to see if they still have records of these Skylines. Since I've been a forum member, I've only known of three genuine 500R cars....
> 
> ...


I know that there are quite a few "500R's" our there, but believe that at the end of the R33's production run in 1998, Middlehurst commentated this with a limited edition of three official UK cars that were modified by Abbey Motorsport to be 2.8's with 500bhp, and 500ft lb. All three cars were midnight purple, and sold for £98,000


----------



## Sigmund (Feb 2, 2015)

Chris said:


> I owned the UK spec GTR with the registration 'R33 GTR' that I bought in approx 2005ish, from a chap in Thetford, Norfolk. At the time, it had a rebuilt engine by Middlehurst, HKS GT-SS Turbos and a chipped ECU. I then fitted a Blitz boost controller and a Power FC, and re-mapped to 444hp if I remember correctly. Be interesting to see where this car is now...
> 
> Thanks


I see that regtransfers'co.uk have "R33 GTR" for sale at £27,095 + VAT

https://www.regtransfers.co.uk/search/searchresults?criteria=R33+GTR


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

We never built any cars for Middlehurst as 500R's R33GTR's FYi


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Sigmund said:


> *but believe that at the end of the R33's production run in 1998, Middlehurst commentated this with a limited edition of three official UK cars that were modified by Abbey Motorsport to be 2.8's with 500bhp, and 500ft lb. All three cars were midnight purple, and sold for £98,000*


*WOW!*_ That's £48k to convert these three to RB28's then...._


----------



## Sigmund (Feb 2, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> *WOW!*_ That's £48k to convert these three to RB28's then...._


Sorry my bad, that should have been £85,000, the year was 98! Doh!

And yes, the huge mark up for that "Exclusive" monika!


----------



## Sigmund (Feb 2, 2015)

[email protected] M/S said:


> We never built any cars for Middlehurst as 500R's R33GTR's FYi


Thanks Mark.

But you did build three cars for Middlehurst in 1998?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Sigmund said:


> end of the R33's production run in 1998


I bought mine in FEB 1999 and there was still a list to choose from...


----------



## Jon Mer33 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chris said:


> I owned the UK spec GTR with the registration 'R33 GTR' that I bought in approx 2005ish, from a chap in Thetford, Norfolk. At the time, it had a rebuilt engine by Middlehurst, HKS GT-SS Turbos and a chipped ECU. I then fitted a Blitz boost controller and a Power FC, and re-mapped to 444hp if I remember correctly. Be interesting to see where this car is now...
> 
> Thanks


Haha, I went to view this very car back in 2014, it was forsale in Tenby.
Afraid to say the car was in very poor shape, a lot of rot, damp inside & a list of faults as long as your arm. 
Quite possibly been scrapped of by now I would imagine


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Sigmund said:


> *Sorry my bad, that should have been £85,000, the year was 98! Doh!
> 
> And yes, the huge mark up for that "Exclusive" monika!*


Who is your source for such information Sigmund? Do you have brochures or sales books to back your claims up?? 

Mark from Abbey has already denied such, You cannot get more from the horses mouth than that.




matt j said:


> *I bought mine in FEB 1999 and there was still a list to choose from...*


Yup. The last BCNR33 Middlehurst registered with the DVLA by my current records was on Tuesday 19th November 2002!

These were not easy cars to sell even with HUGE discounts given, Hence why there were only 80 UK BNR34's available because Middlehursts struggled to sell all 100 UK BCNR33's.




Jon Mer33 said:


> *Haha, I went to view this very car back in 2014, it was forsale in Tenby.
> Afraid to say the car was in very poor shape, a lot of rot, damp inside & a list of faults as long as your arm.
> Quite possibly been scrapped of by now I would imagine*





















Such sad news....


----------



## Sigmund (Feb 2, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> Who is your source for such information Sigmund? Do you have brochures or sales books to back your claims up??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark from Abbey has already denied such, You cannot get more from the horses mouth than that.




Yup. The last BCNR33 Middlehurst registered with the DVLA by my current records was on Tuesday 19th November 2002!

These were not easy cars to sell even with HUGE discounts given, Hence why there were only 80 UK BNR34's available because Middlehursts struggled to sell all 100 UK BCNR33's.

Mark's answer (Which I appreciate) was a little bit cryptic, and why i asked the follow up question, in the hope of clarity. 

Long before I bought my first R33 (I've owned 5) I watched an interview with Andy Middlehurst where he talked about the cars. (On the Nissan Skyline DVD?) He had one for himself, which had the registration N1SMO. I remember this car coming up for sale in 2004/5


----------



## Sigmund (Feb 2, 2015)

My own car


----------



## Sigmund (Feb 2, 2015)

This is all I can find atm, but at least it proves that I'm not suffering from The Mandela Effect! lol

https://www.skylineowners.com/forum/57-cars-sale/12865-middlehurst-500r-sale.html


This second car doesn't make sense to me, as it's two years too new, but again mentions the three cars. 
Harlow Jap Autos | UK Stock | Nissan Skyline R33 GTR Middlehurst and Rk Tuning

My car was first registered in 1998


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I***8217;ve already told you it***8217;s just sales BS!

I bought my car new in 1999 and still own it now (in other words, I was there a lot at that time), I bought mine as a 400R package and upgraded later to the 500R package - that***8217;s all it was, a bolt on package with new chipset for the standard ECU, nothing special at the time either. 

People may exaggerate to gain a sale...


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Where to start, Here goes....*



Sigmund said:


> *Sorry my bad, that should have been £85,000, the year was 98! !
> 
> And yes, the huge mark up for that "Exclusive" monika!*


I hate to break this bad news to you Sigmund but who ever told you that tall tale is speaking utt£r b0ll0ck$ mate!

I've been a fan of the BCNR33's since they were new and collected the odd piece of Nissan literature regarding Our cars here and there over the years...



























































































































































I'm probably well short of every single tit bit that is available specifically for the UK market but with the small collection of brochures that I do have, NONE list or mention the £85k - 500R package you are fixated on.

_And there might just be a very good reason why too..._



















In 1996, NISMO wanted to sell 100 ultimate R33 GT-R's. These would have 400bhp thanks to its 2.8L RBX twin turbo engine, Carbon bits everywhere from the bonnet, bootlid to its propshaft too, exclusive interior and the best looking aerodynamic package ever seen on a Skyline. They called such beasts Nismo 400R's!

There are brochures available telling you all about this ultra exclusive ultimate Skyline GT-R. I'm lucky enough to have one....





































































































The reason I'm being so harsh on you about the fairytale £85k price tag is because Nissan themselves couldn't sell all 100 Nismo 400R's in their Home Market in Japan because of the high price! 










Back then throughout the late 1990's, 12 million Yen was roughly £60k and as such Nissan/NISMO only managed to sell 44 instead of the projected 100 Nismo 400R's. 

Without specific brochures or some other Nissan GB documented proof, There's no way on Earth anyone will convince me that three individuals spent £85k _(or more)_ for a mildly tuned Spec 3 Skyline GT-R that is in fact a lesser model than the Nismo 400R's!

Sorry Sigmund....




Sigmund said:


> *My own car*












JN1GAPR33U0000107 - Registered Thursday 7th May 1998 as R23 BND - now N5 GTR was part of the December 1997 Build Year. Yours is one of the one hundred official UK domestic market R33 Skyline GT-R's and this is the only detail that makes it stand out from all the other 16,520 BCNR33's made!










With two of the three front UK Spec 3 Air ducts removed, You've made it look like any other Imported R33 GT-R. 



Sigmund said:


> *Long before I bought my first R33 (I've owned 5) I watched an interview with Andy Middlehurst where he talked about the cars. (On the Nissan Skyline DVD?) He had one for himself, which had the registration N1SMO. I remember this car coming up for sale in 2004/5*


Your a lucky Chappy Sigmund, I've only had the one Skyline GT-R and don't ever plan on getting rid of it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53zWqr1-tkY

Is this /\ the Men and Motors Sky TV segment you are talking about Sigmund? I also remember seeing that back in the day too...

_Check out page six on this forum thread for more info which might be of interest!_




Sigmund said:


> *This is all I can find atm, but at least it proves that I'm not suffering from The Mandela Effect! lol
> 
> https://www.skylineowners.com/forum/57-cars-sale/12865-middlehurst-500r-sale.html
> *


Sadly, All that link proves is that some random Guy on the internet doesn't know what He is talking about. 

That specific car "R982 XUD" _(which once was the *"N1SMO"* you speak of)_ was one of three pre-production UK prototypes. It is not a UK vehicle but a Japanese Import and modified. It now sports a Veilside bodykit and can be seen in action on the Aussie High Octane Detonate DVD if memory serves me rightly!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-yXkCExUas

Yup! Its at 40:58 in....




Sigmund said:


> *This second car doesn't make sense to me, as it's two years too new, but again mentions the three cars.
> Harlow Jap Autos | UK Stock | Nissan Skyline R33 GTR Middlehurst and Rk Tuning
> 
> My car was first registered in 1998*












This because that 1995 car above /\ was one of the original batch of 20 Middlehurst Imports to prove to Nissan Japan that the Skyline had a desirable place in the performance car Market here in the UK Sigmund. If these twenty cars hadn't sold, there would be *NO* British Skylines at all!!!

Sadly rust has caused the demise of that 500R tuned vehicle if my current information is correct....

HTH!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Mine isn't a UK 33 but ive got details from Middlehurst to a previous owner stating my particular spec'd car cost £72k


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

DeanoGtr said:


> *Mine isn't a UK 33 but ive got details from Middlehurst to a previous owner stating this particular spec'd car cost £72k*


Which only backs up my argument against Sigmund and if you published it DeanoGtr would prove Middlehurst Motorsport/Nissan done their Own tuning of Skylines _"In-House"_ and didn't farm out such work for the many others in the Industry to do like Abbey Motorsport etc, etc...


----------



## Sigmund (Feb 2, 2015)

DeanoGtr said:


> Mine isn't a UK 33 but ive got details from Middlehurst to a previous owner stating this particular spec'd car cost £72k


Can you email me, or post a copy of of these details please Deano?


----------



## Sigmund (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for all your help with information guys, we can never know too much about our cars, and when that info is shared in a manner that makes everyone chuckle, its a win win!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Sigmund said:


> Can you email me, or post a copy of of these details please Deano?


Just to confirm I'm talking about my car, (my previous post may have come across slightly misleading) but yeah I can share the details.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

FYI


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

DeanoGtr said:


> *Just to confirm I'm talking about my car, (my previous post may have come across slightly misleading) but yeah I can share the details.*


Thanks for sharing DeanoGtr! Apart from the six piston front brake calipers, I've got roughly the same modifications _(to get £30k's worth of performance tuning history)_ on my car. Maybe I should call my Do-Luck Import a "500R" as well?!:chuckle:

_Afterall, I do have the key fob and a few bits of paper to show its been to St Helens at least once in its lifetime too._

I can remember David Yu writing about His Middlehurst Imported R33 GTR and how it cost £46k to buy iirc...So then spending another £26k or slightly more in mods sounds more like it to me. Especially after looking at DeanoGtr's paperwork above. David Yu also informed us on how you can bolt all sorts of bits on them to get the Skylines power up to 500bhp+, but without strengthening their internals, they were far from bombproof engines. 



Tim Milne said:


> *David once grenaded his engine on the French Autoroute in spectacular oil-all-over-the-windscreen style. In those days, Andy Middlehurst in St Helens was the only place to get them fixed adding insulting inconvenience to severe financial injury.*


/\ Says it all for me...

JM2PW!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Chipset tuning back then, one map fits all.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

One of these bad boys?


----------



## Issaubaldo (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi im from the philippines


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*UK R33 / R34*

I have come across , our Heritage Data , for all the Uk R33 and R34 Uk Middlehurst cars , so if anyone has any request for information on the cars contact me, , all the best Andy Middlehurst


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Middlehurst said:


> I have come across , our Heritage Data , for all the Uk R33 and R34 Uk Middlehurst cars , so if anyone has any request for information on the cars contact me, , all the best Andy Middlehurst


Have you got an email address at all?


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*r33 UK middlehurst Cars*

There was 100 official R33 Gtrs , plus 6 press cars , that where Japanese chassis numbers , but made into uk cars at Nissan Motorsport Europe . They had the coolers pumps , lights etc , the same as the 100 official cars . We can still supply parts for R32 /R33 /R34 , directly via Nissan , or via Japan


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

When I have made 3 posts , I can put down my email ! Andy M


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

My EMAIL is [email protected]


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You can***8217;t really go wrong with middlehurst***8217;s, wealth of knowledge on these cars and good parts contacts I***8217;ve reliably been informed by Dave today.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Andy,

Great find and thanks for the offer. Are you able to tell me the chassis numbers so I can update GTR-Registry.com - Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R V-Spec (Great-Britain) please? PM if you like

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Middlehurst said:


> *My EMAIL is [email protected]*


Email sent.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Middlehurst said:


> I have come across , our Heritage Data , for all the Uk R33 and R34 Uk Middlehurst cars , so if anyone has any request for information on the cars contact me, , all the best Andy Middlehurst


Well that***8217;s funny, before l bought my car from your showroom you refused to give previous history with the car!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Besides mine, are there any other one owner cars that you know of Andy?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Middlehurst said:


> There was 100 official R33 Gtrs , plus 6 press cars , that where Japanese chassis numbers , but made into uk cars at Nissan Motorsport Europe . They had the coolers pumps , lights etc , the same as the 100 official cars . We can still supply parts for R32 /R33 /R34 , directly via Nissan , or via Japan


USA seems to have vast stocks of all kinds of Skyline parts UK dealers have been lacking and even then the prices here compared to those in the USA would be astronomical. Something to think about and offer the guys in the UK a good deal just like the USA does for their customers.


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

matt j said:


> Besides mine, are there any other one owner cars that you know of Andy?


Hi Matt , I think yours might be the only one , we have a perfect Standard car , but 1 previous owner


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Middlehurst said:


> *Hi Matt , I think yours might be the only one , we have a perfect Standard car , but 1 previous owner*


Would that be the Silver R55 GKB Andy?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I sent a mail to the parts e-mail address and waiting on a reply back please


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

matt j said:


> *They did but this a thread about UK cars *


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Anyone here good at translating from Japanese to English?*

More proof that the UKDM Skyline GT-R's from Middlehurst are special limited editions in their Own right....























































Enjoy!


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

*T5 GTR.*

This article also shows T5 GTR, one of the six registered R34 UK press cars that preceded the 80 production examples. This car was sold and exported to Malta around ten years ago now but the registration lives on in the UK on another Skyline.


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

Steve said:


> Mine still exists and I don't understand your comment/s about "unloved"
> 
> Everybody knows that the R33 is was and still is the best styled Skyline ever!!
> 
> ...


Ok, not OP, but about the "unloved" statement. I searched up "Skyline GT- R" and it took _11_ rows to get to an R33. It had lots of R34s(expectedly) a bunch of R35s(idiots made google confirmed), A handful of R32s(one of the true Skylines), a Hakosuka or 2(The first, so expected), and even a _Kenmeri_ which is very rare. 

Also, the true prototype Skyline was the R30/R31 GTS- Rs. They, IMO, are a true GT- R, unlike the R35s(No stick shift, it it my opinion.):chuckle:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

DrDickDatsunly said:


> *This article also shows T5 GTR, one of the six registered R34 UK press cars that preceded the 80 production examples. This car was sold and exported to Malta around ten years ago now but the registration lives on in the UK on another Skyline.*


That'll be the Midnight Purple Top Secret BNR34, Correct Dr?!


----------



## DrDickDatsunly (Nov 24, 2016)

K66 SKY said:


> That'll be the Midnight Purple Top Secret BNR34, Correct Dr?!


Could well be!
The registration T3 GTR is also alive on a later car! T4 GTR was / is retained by Nissan GB. As for the others 7 & 9 ?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

DrDickDatsunly said:


> *Could well be!
> The registration T3 GTR is also alive on a later car! T4 GTR was / is retained by Nissan GB. As for the others 7 & 9 ?*












You might be interested in acquiring a copy of the Feb 2019 edition of Japanese Performance magazine DrDickDatsunly because This Midnight Purple 3 BNR34 is featured in it! 

HTH!


----------



## Royden500r (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi guys, literally my first post 

I find this all very interesting, as im due to collect what is supposed to be one of the original 500r conversions.

It's a sonic silver series 2, running the hks 2530 setup, full black leather interior, all the hks exhaust system and torque converter etc

Currently on registration P555 GTR

When I was going through the receipts, there was one for the actual sale of car, and another 20k receipt for the 500r conversion.

I'm wondering if the interior trim was part of the package? As literally all plastic trim is now carbon 

Looking forward to ownership regardless


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Royden500r said:


> *Hi guys, literally my first post
> 
> I find this all very interesting, as im due to collect what is supposed to be one of the original 500r conversions.
> 
> ...


Hello Royden500r and welcome to the forum!

Your April 1997 Skyline GT-R _(P555 GTR)_ is indeed had Middlehurst 500R Tuning work done to it. May I suggest you look into purchasing a December 2009 copy of Max Power magazine....










You see what you are about to collect was once featured on page 114 of said car magazine!




























Its only a small five page spread but this might be of interest to you or any other BCNR33 enthusiasts?



Royden500r said:


> *When I was going through the receipts, there was one for the actual sale of car, and another 20k receipt for the 500r conversion.
> 
> I'm wondering if the interior trim was part of the package? As literally all plastic trim is now carbon *


The *"500R"* is a neat little sticker to go on your on the top right corner of your bootlid where the V-Spec item usually sits and some engine/chip Tuning only. No interior trim sorry.




Royden500r said:


> *Looking forward to ownership regardless*


That's great to hear Royden500r and I hope you have many fun years ahead with your Skyline GT-R!


----------



## Royden500r (Apr 26, 2019)

K66 SKY said:


> Royden500r said:
> 
> 
> > *Hi guys, literally my first post
> ...



Wow! Now I'm even more excited to pick it up
Thank you for that info!
I'm going to try get my hands on a copy of that 
I grew up on max power, being a 40 year old child and all that ***x1f642;

What a great welcome !


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Royden500r said:


> *Wow! Now I'm even more excited to pick it up
> Thank you for that info!*


No problem mate!




Royden500r said:


> *I grew up on max power, being a 40 year old child and all that ***x1f642;*


I'm only four years ahead of you and know exactly how you feel about ye ole _"Maxy P" dayz, LOL!_:chuckle:


----------



## Moultymagic (May 29, 2019)

Wow - so glad I found this post. I***8217;m considering buying an R35, which got me reminiscing about my R33 I used to have.

Mine was #104 (Reg R26 BND) and I noticed on here that it may now be in Norway !!! Does anybody have any further info on its current state / existence ? Picture from 2003 when I owned it ***x1f642;

Thanks
Lee


----------



## derekpittx (Feb 12, 2020)

Interesting Thread! I'm a big fan of the BCNR33 UK-spec!


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

We , have the most immaculate original Uk car in silver , one owner , . There where 100 uk cars , plus around 6 , that where changed into uk cars officially , and where used as demos /press cars .I guess that 30 plus must have disappeared over the years . We have a list of all the cars , and the demos , and most of the original orders . As mentioned there where another 20 cars that came via Nismo , but non of them had coolers , mods for the Uk , and there was V pec and non Vspec , Andy Middlehurst


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Middlehurst said:


> *As mentioned there where another 20 cars that came via Nismo , but non of them had coolers , mods for the Uk , and there was V pec and non Vspec , Andy Middlehurst*


Hello once again Andy! Do you still have any technical drawings/documents or Official Nissan engineering stuff/blurb that directly relate to the UK versions Calsonic Gearbox and Differential Oil Coolers that you'd be possibly willing to share publically here on the Forum please? 

Its something that truly interests Us Enthusiasts/NERD's who like to intimately know the real differences between the Official Middlehurst Spec 3 V-Spec BCNR33's and the later V-Spec BNR34's.

Thanks in advance, All the best Sean!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R33 Skyline GT-R


The new R33 Skyline GT-R was launched in January 1995 with a base GT-R and the V-spec model. The V-spec model weighed in 10 kg (22 lb) heavier, and had a sportier suspension resulting in lower ground clearance. The V-spec also featured the newer ATTESA E-TS Pro all-wheel drive system, which...




middlehurst.co.uk










R34 Skyline GT-R


As Nissan racing car designers will tell you, the stiffer and lighter the bodyshell, the better the chassis behaviour. For the new R34 GT-R Nissan used a MRS (Multi Road Simulator) computer to help identify the optimum points for structural reinforcement. They then handed the car to the GT-R...




middlehurst.co.uk







Middlehurst said:


> *
> Unlike other Skyline GT-R's, UK specification models were specially modified by Middlehurst Motorsport engineers to provide extra cooling for the engine, gearbox and 4WD transfer box. This ensures that prolonged periods of very high speed driving can be undertaken without the resulting high temperatures that might otherwise have occurred.
> *


Did these Transmission enhancements/modifications of both the UK's BCNR33's and BNR34's come about due to the initial R&D of the 100 Australian Domestic Market BNR32's which were the first Skyline GT-R's _(that I knew of)_ having had some extra transmission oil coolers retro fitted to them Andy? 










Is this the origins/basis for why Your Company took it one massive step further on Your V-Spec BCNR33's?



















With Differential....










Gearbox....










And Transfer Box Oil Coolers....










Also being fitted to them all. What sort of excessive Temperatures were you seeing on JDM versions Transmissions to necessitate all of these extra Calsonic Pumps and Oil Coolers, If You don't mind me asking? Hopefully this Technical information is not exactly Secret after the two decades plus since these Vehicles were Sold Brand New.










And finally, Are Your BCNR33's and BNR34's V-Spec's developments in this area the reason why Nissan's ultimate Nismo Z-Tune II's also had extra oil coolers fitted to protect their mighty Transmissions too?



















I know its a lot to ask here but I'd really like to know _(and I'm sure other Enthusiasts would too)_ of all the inside Stories from back in the Day regarding as to why all of these extra specific items came about to be exclusively fitted on Your Middlehurst supplied Skyline GT-R's Andy and to what Nissan's/Nismo's input was _(if any)_ with these aftermarket Oil Coolers. 

Best Regards, Sean!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh I forgot to ask about the placement of the rear coolers under the Skyline GT-R's Spare Wheel well, Was this done purely for practical limited space reasons or maybe something else dictated its position? 

I ask this solely because of this YouTube video below :-






If you were to go to 8:10 and watch from then on, Gale Banks tests on under Vehicle air flow _(whilst testing the effectiveness of His new super cooling Differential Cover)_ would seem to suggest that the dead zone of air behind the rear differential is not exactly the best place to fit something like these extra Oil Coolers?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

derekpittx said:


> *
> Interesting Thread! I'm a big fan of the BCNR33 UK-spec!*












Me Too derekpittx, Its the Model that really got me into Skyline GT-R's!


----------



## stuartinzg (Nov 11, 2017)

K66 SKY said:


>


I would also be interested to know. 

K66 SKY, these are the pictures from the car I've recently bought when it was restored.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

stuartinzg said:


> *
> K66 SKY, these are the pictures from the car I've recently bought when it was restored.*


And a really nice Job they did of the Restoration too stuartinzg!


----------



## stuartinzg (Nov 11, 2017)

K66 SKY said:


> And a really nice Job they did of the Restoration too stuartinzg!


Yes it looks great underneath. Now working on the interior


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

How many are free of rust ?


----------



## NorSkyline (Jul 1, 2006)

Moultymagic said:


> Wow - so glad I found this post. I***8217;m considering buying an R35, which got me reminiscing about my R33 I used to have.
> 
> Mine was #104 (Reg R26 BND) and I noticed on here that it may now be in Norway !!! Does anybody have any further info on its current state / existence ? Picture from 2003 when I owned it ***x1f642;
> 
> ...


Lee, your old car is alive and well. This is probably the most mint condition UK spec in Norway/Scandinavia.
It really is in superb condition.


----------



## stuartinzg (Nov 11, 2017)

NorSkyline said:


> Lee, your old car is alive and well. This is probably the most mint condition UK spec in Norway/Scandinavia.
> It really is in superb condition.
> 
> 
> ...


These are the best wheels for the R33. What are the names/specs?


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

stuartinzg said:


> These are the best wheels for the R33. What are the names/specs?


They seem to be CE38's


----------



## MonkeyP78 (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi, I owned R85 SDB from 2002 - 2012. It was sold as R33 BOY.
Anyone have any ideas what happened to it please?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

MonkeyP78 said:


> *Hi, I owned R85 SDB from 2002 - 2012. It was sold as R33 BOY.
> Anyone have any ideas what happened to it please?*












Hello MonkeyP78! Thanks for sharing that Information. Your old Silver Skyline JN1GAPR33U0000063 which was also once _"PRM 1R"_ has not been in the UK since its last Logbook was issued on 16th July 2012.

Earlier in this topic at Reply #244 NorSkyline said this :- 



NorSkyline said:


> *
> Car 104?! JN1GAPR33U0000104
> Blue
> 
> ...












So its currently Norway MonkeyP78, I hope this news helps mate!


----------



## groundzero1v (Oct 10, 2020)

Hello, I found this r33 for sale in Birmingham. Does anyone here know more about this car?


----------



## MonkeyP78 (Oct 4, 2020)

K66 SKY said:


> Hello MonkeyP78! Thanks for sharing that Information. Your old Silver Skyline JN1GAPR33U0000063 which was also once _"PRM 1R"_ has not been in the UK since its last Logbook was issued on 16th July 2012.
> 
> Earlier in this topic at Reply #244 NorSkyline said this :-
> 
> ...


Fantastic to see it again, hopefully still putting a smile on someone's face.
Yes PRM 1R numberplate is still with me.
Thanks so much for sharing this info


----------



## Kevin from France (Feb 3, 2021)

Salut à tous,

Désolé d'avance pour mon anglais. 

Je me présente Kevin, j'ai 28 ans, je suis de France et j'ai le numéro 36, Deep Marine Blue (BN6) depuis 5 ans que je suis en train de restaurer. Je suis tombé sur ce sujet bien trop tard !! 
Le modèle est tellement rare que je ne trouve pas beaucoup de pièces depuis longtemps comme le pare-chocs avant spécifique à notre gtr !! et bien d'autres parties. Si jamais vous en avez ou connaissez des revendeurs, je vais le prendre! Je vous montre quelques photos de la voiture avant son accident.

See you soon


----------



## 33R RTG (Jun 1, 2021)

R32 Combat said:


> I have #74 I think. It's in a sorry state and needs work which I intend to do to bring it back to life.


If you still got it in bad shape, wouldn’t mind taking it off your hands


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

This Topic has been quiet for a little while so I thought I'd try to bring some life back to it!

So here is an interesting scan of UK BCNR33's from the Land of the Rising Sun published in Feb 1998 :-





































If You are indeed the lucky Owner of T971 MNF, Then You can see Your Car with just 4 Miles on the Clocks and before Middlehurst had fitted the Calsonic Oil Coolers, Front Bumper Side Light/Indicator Vent Mods and Rear Fog Light & Reflectors to make it 100% UK compliant. 

HTH!


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Do you have a larger scan that's readable?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

9TR said:


> *
> Do you have a larger scan that's readable?
> *


These any better Mark?





































All the best Sean!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

How do you know its a Calsonic oil cooler? Also, did they come with engine oil coolers too?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Tons better, thanks!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

DeanoGtr said:


> How do you know its a Calsonic oil cooler? Also, did they come with engine oil coolers too?


Pretty certain they are Calsonic. Got a brand new one, maybe two, in the shed somewhere.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

DeanoGtr said:


> *
> How do you know its a Calsonic oil cooler?
> *


Because I have a UK set of used Pumps and Coolers in My Shed DeanoGtr, They have Calsonic Labels on them mate. Lightspeed was spot on with His post above!




DeanoGtr said:


> *
> Also, did they come with engine oil coolers too?
> *


Yes DeanoGtr, They did come with Engine Oil Coolers too _(hence the new UK only Bumper Vents)_ from Middlehursts when New but that Magazine article seems to show what Middlehursts themselves received from the Factory in Japan _(Before all the UK modifications were applied)_ to Chassis Number JN1GAPR33U0000142. It looks like these Vehicles entered Our Shores with just UK Headlights and UK MPH Clocks fitted. The rest I guess was up to Andy and His Employees to fit, fettle & finish....

HTH!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Are the engine coolers calsonic too or was it just for the diff and gearbox? (i'm just curious more than anything) I've been recently working on my car and in particular, the oil cooler which is leaking due to a broken -12an connector  mine seems to be the HKS S type from the photos I've seen.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

DeanoGtr said:


> *Are the engine coolers calsonic too or was it just for the diff and gearbox? (i'm just curious more than anything)*












AFAIK, Its just the Transmission parts that uses these Calsonic Coolers _(UK Nissan S14's & BNR34's use these same Coolers too!)_. I've never removed the front Bumper off of a UKDM BCNR33 but I assume they've got the Nismo Engine Oil Cooler kit fitted to them, Hence the striking similarity to the ultra rare Nismo Bumper Vents on all Middlehurst R33 GT-R's.










I'm sure a UK Owner will be along shortly if this assumption of mine is wrong?




DeanoGtr said:


> *I've been recently working on my car and in particular, the oil cooler which is leaking due to a broken -12an connector  mine seems to be the HKS S type from the photos I've seen.*


Ahh galvanic corrosion strikes again!














































I'm guessing that You've had the same thing happen as I did a few Years ago with My Cars HKS Engine Oil cooler DeanoGtr.



















Its truly scary seeing such important components like these fail without warning, Its not as if these are located in easy access places and are easy to be seen and checked regularly.

JM2PW!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Being cheeky I know, But are there any Japanese speakers here on the Forum who are willing to translate into English what this May 1998 article says Please?



















Interesting that the six Pre Production Prototypes used to make up the 100 UKDM BCNR33's were KN6 Grey metallic colour and different to the most popular KR4 Silver metallic Cars. It may or may not be of interest to some, So I think its worth sharing here.


----------



## Sigmund (Feb 2, 2015)

*UK #107. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 7th May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 42nd Sold 

Isn't "Missing", it's been sitting in my garage since 2015.

Which is why one of the reasons why I have decided to put it into the Silverstone Auction being held on March 5th*


----------



## Sigmund (Feb 2, 2015)

UK #107 is with the Registration N5 GTR


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

K66 SKY said:


> AFAIK, Its just the Transmission parts that uses these Calsonic Coolers _(UK Nissan S14's & BNR34's use these same Coolers too!)_. I've never removed the front Bumper off of a UKDM BCNR33 but I assume they've got the Nismo Engine Oil Cooler kit fitted to them, Hence the striking similarity to the ultra rare Nismo Bumper Vents on all Middlehurst R33 GT-R's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the slow reply.... Exactly that! I had fun n games ordering replacement fittings!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Sigmund said:


> *UK #107. Is LP2 Tyrian Purple was registered on 7th May 1998 (Dec 97MY) = 42nd Sold
> 
> Isn't "Missing", it's been sitting in my garage since 2015.
> 
> Which is why one of the reasons why I have decided to put it into the Silverstone Auction being held on March 5th*


Thanks for letting Us know its been with You for these past seven Years Richard. I'll update the Records. Since You are Selling the Car....










Maybe You can shed some light about some small strange things about Your Vehicle like, Why does it no longer have the UKDM front Bumper with UK specific Vents or the Spec 3 Lip Spoiler fitted to it?










Nor the correct Fusebox Cover for a Spec 3 Skyline?










Its headlamps don't appear to be the correct "E" marked UK specific ones either.










But the Spec 1 non-Airbag Dashboard in a UK Spec 3 Car with its Red Interior is a doozy which is really confusing Me.










I've also noticed that the extra rear reflectors which were fitted to all of 100 Middlehurst UKDM Skylines have been removed. So has its "V-Spec" sticker.










Lastly, Why does it not have any of the Middlehurst UK model specific Gearbox & Differential Calsonic Oil Coolers currently fitted and why are these specific UKDM parts missing their Hitachi Oil Pumps, AN fittings plus Braided Oil lines too?

I assume You still have all of these unique UK only parts available to the Buyer of this Skyline GT-R so they have the option to re-fit these items if they so choose at a later date?


----------



## David Teasdale (Dec 26, 2021)

K66 SKY said:


> This Topic has been quiet for a little while so I thought I'd try to bring some life back to it!
> 
> So here is an interesting scan of UK BCNR33's from the Land of the Rising Sun published in Feb 1998 :-
> 
> ...


I have bought this car from my farther in law. It’s lovely to see it in a magazine, it’s completely standard and only cover 28,500 miles. It’s coming back to Yorkshire soon and getting put back on the road. It’s not been on the road since 2012.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

David Teasdale said:


> *
> I have bought this car from my farther in law. It’s lovely to see it in a magazine, it’s completely standard and only cover 28,500 miles. It’s coming back to Yorkshire soon and getting put back on the road. It’s not been on the road since 2012.
> *


Welcome to the Forum David! 

Its always good News to know another one is safe. Please Post up the Pictures of Your rare Car when its done. All the best Sean!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

It was brought to My attention through email via FB that some Folks are interested in the Magazine Articles which Featured UKDM R33 GT-R's. In no particular order :-


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

If you would like to know more, Let Me know here and I can write a list of the known publications if it helps folks?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow you’ve got a collection there!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> *
> Wow you’ve got a collection there!
> *


Thank You! Last time I counted I had 281 English magazines featuring articles on BCNR33 and some UK BNR34 Skylines Toni. This is by no means complete as the R33 was My real true focus. 

Some Cars still survive to this day and their new Owners have no idea their pride and joy has been featured in pages from publications such as Performance Car right the way through to Max Power.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Bit of fun!


----------



## David Teasdale (Dec 26, 2021)

NorSkyline said:


> Lee, your old car is alive and well. This is probably the most mint condition UK spec in Norway/Scandinavia.
> It really is in superb condition.
> 
> 
> ...


What size wheels is this one ? Has it been dropped ? Looks lovely on them wheels


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

David Teasdale said:


> *What size wheels is this one ? Has it been dropped ? Looks lovely on them wheels
> *


Look like 19's to me....


----------



## David Teasdale (Dec 26, 2021)

I am guessing the reflectors on the back of the uk cars are specific to the uk ones ? Mine has lost one just trying to find another?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

David Teasdale said:


> *
> I am guessing the reflectors on the back of the uk cars are specific to the uk ones ? Mine has lost one just trying to find another?
> *


Yes David, These were specific to 94 of the 100 UK R33 GT-R's AFAIK....










Not sure what/who Andy Middlehurst used for these Reflectors but I did once see something very similar in a generic Camping Supplies Shop. I'm afraid that finding something which looks as close to these as possible is probably the best You are going to get now mate.

HTH!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Does anyone know who did the dial conversion for the U.K. cars? Do the speedometer is displayed in mph

found it -reap Automotive


----------

